# Forum libero?



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti



Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio



come dire....te la sei cercata?


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Cosa avevi scritto?


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

premesso che oggi ho un intenso attacco di ridarola: nessuno tocchi maurizio!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cosa avevi scritto?


Niente di volgare non è nel mio stile era solo una critica, a chi di critiche non vuol riceverle evidentemente, ma tanto il livello era già 
così basso che cancellarlo lo ha riconfermato ancora di più.



Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Niente di volgare non è nel mio stile era solo una critica, a chi di critiche non vuol riceverle evidentemente, ma tanto il livello era già
> così basso che cancellarlo lo ha riconfermato ancora di più.
> 
> 
> ...



Fai pace con la testa cucciolo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Niente di volgare non è nel mio stile* era solo una critica, a chi di critiche non vuol riceverle evidentemente, ma tanto il livello era già
> così basso che cancellarlo lo ha riconfermato ancora di più.
> 
> 
> ...


però un filino spocchioso sì


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)




----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Niente di volgare non è nel mio stile era solo una critica, a chi di critiche non vuol riceverle evidentemente, ma tanto il livello era già
> così basso che cancellarlo lo ha riconfermato ancora di più.
> 
> 
> ...


Critica a chi? Perchè?

Sono sempre curiosa quando so che un thread è stato cancellato. Non sono favorevole alla censura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fai pace con la testa cucciolo.



col cervello, baby...col cervello   


:canna:


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Maurizio*

Comunque maurizio io sui film erotici anni 80....per intenderci quelli con la fenech,la russo,la bouchet,mi ci son ammzzato di seghe.....quindi per favore rispetto per il genere grazie!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che oggi ho un intenso attacco di ridarola: nessuno tocchi maurizio!



Forse ho suscitato anche invidia nei tuoi confronti nel citarti come donna di alta classe.



Maurizio


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2012)

Sono qui da pochissimo,ma non mi pare affatto che sia un forum censorio questo.

Forse il tuo era effettivamente troppo polemico


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fai pace con la testa cucciolo.



tanto cucciolo non è se gli è valsa una ghigliottinata.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fai pace con la testa cucciolo.





Dai cancellare un 3D sempre più da Zingara non credi?



Maurizio


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse ho suscitato anche invidia nei tuoi confronti nel citarti come donna di alta classe.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Minerva ha classe, questo è fuori discussione, comunque la si pensi.

Ma il resto? Voglio sapere...un riassunto?


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Non prendertela...

E comunque tebe non ha tempo per giocare con te, stiamo lavorando a cose serie sul blog...insomma è impegnata con me.

Trovati qualche altro giochino per i prossimi giorni.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Sole*

Il riassunto?Storie di blog,fil erotici anni 80,pippe, insomma è stato cancellato il nulla.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*Ammazza*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> tanto cucciolo non è se gli è valsa una ghigliottinata.


Che ha fatto sto maschio da meritarsi cio'?

blu


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse ho suscitato anche invidia nei tuoi confronti nel citarti come donna di alta classe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capperi .
e ora chi ci crederà che non avevo letto:unhappy:
lasciatelo al suo destino


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

blu ma non eri andato


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non prendertela...
> 
> E comunque tebe non ha tempo per giocare con te, stiamo lavorando a cose serie sul blog...insomma è impegnata con me.
> 
> Trovati qualche altro giochino per i prossimi giorni.



Vi definite serie?  cancellare un 3D dimostra solo la limitatezza del vostro pensiero, voi giocate con i vostri sciocchi racconti erotici.


Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che ha fatto sto maschio da meritarsi cio'?
> 
> blu



non lo so blu.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Ci avrai anche classe...però posso chiederti perchè nel tuo avatar il seno di sinistra è così cadente rispetto a quello di destra?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> blu ma non eri andato


Si sono un coglione in super ritardo ,ora vado davvero!!!

blu


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il riassunto?Storie di blog,fil erotici anni 80,pippe, insomma è stato cancellato il nulla.....!!:rotfl:


Vabbè, mi rassegnerò.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vi definite serie?  cancellare un 3D dimostra solo la limitatezza del vostro pensiero, voi giocate *con i vostri sciocchi racconti erotici.
> 
> *
> Maurizio


tu sapresti scriverli, io no


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci avrai anche classe...però posso chiederti perchè nel tuo avatar il seno di sinistra è così cadente rispetto a quello di destra?:rotfl:


anatematisse!

e non mi guardare il seno, scostumato:unhappy:


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Minerva ha classe, questo è fuori discussione, comunque la si pensi.
> 
> Ma il resto? Voglio sapere...*un riassunto*?


Azz, a questo giro non te lo posso fare: non ho letto.

Giuro che stavolta io non c'entro con la cancellazione. Come mi succede  spesso, dopo aver usato il giochino una volta, perdo  interesse...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

beh...di provocazioni dal sapore erotico  mi sembra che ve ne siano in giro...


era un qualcosa di cosi offensivo?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Bè*

Bè E IL VOSTRO OSCURO COSA CI STA A FARE QUI?Vi serve qualche racconto erotico-porno?CHIEDETE E VI SARà DATO.....!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il riassunto?Storie di blog,fil erotici anni 80,pippe, insomma è stato cancellato il nulla.....!!:rotfl:


non rendere volgare quello che non era devo riscriverlo? lo cancelli di nuovo? hai paura che smetta di scrivere storie che fanno eccitare solo gli andropausa come te?



Maurizio


----------



## Nordica (26 Giugno 2012)

*ehm!*

parlando di invisibilità!

magari qualcuno mai avesse censurato un mio post!

sarebbe una prova di visibilità.

che invidia....

(per chi non abbia capito, sto scerzando)


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

scusate, ma non solo l admin che puo' cancellare ?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dai cancellare un 3D sempre più da Zingara non credi?
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Non te l'ho cancellato io.
Ecco perchè devi fare fare pace con la testa. Cucciolo.

E qui dentro credo che nessuno abbia il minimo dubbio su quello che dico.


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Azz, a questo giro non te lo posso fare: non ho letto.
> 
> Giuro che stavolta io non c'entro con la cancellazione. Come mi succede  spesso, dopo aver usato il giochino una volta, perdo  interesse...


Vero! L'altra volta ti avevo pure bacchettato per aver cancellato il post!


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Maurizio*

Senti fenomeno dei miei coioni io non ho cancellato un cavolo....non rompere il cazzo alla persona sbagliata..e vatti a fare na sega .........!!


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vi definite serie?  cancellare un 3D dimostra solo la limitatezza del vostro pensiero, voi giocate con i vostri sciocchi racconti erotici.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Seri o no, serie o no, ti ho solo detto di non rompere le scatole.

E comunque tranquillo, tebe non può averti cancellato definitivamente la discussione. Al massimo può averla oscurata in attesa che l'admin decida cosa fare: sempre che sia stata lei.

L'unico modo per cancellarla è che il primo post abbia ricevuto un tot di reputazioni negative, tanto da essere oscurato (e di conseguenza tutto il topic), ma questo dovrebbero farlo più di una persona.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seri o no, serie o no, ti ho solo detto di non rompere le scatole.
> 
> E comunque tranquillo, tebe non può averti cancellato definitivamente la discussione. Al massimo può averla oscurata in attesa che l'admin decida cosa fare: sempre che sia stata lei.
> 
> L'unico modo per cancellarla è che il primo post abbia ricevuto un tot di reputazioni negative, tanto da essere oscurato (e di conseguenza tutto il topic), ma questo dovrebbero farlo più di una persona.


Eliade, davvero. Non sono stata io a silottargli il 3d.

Non sono nemmeno riuscita a leggere cosa ha scritto


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero! L'altra volta ti avevo pure bacchettato per aver cancellato il post!



Però poi ho fatto un riassunto perfetto nei contenuti e nella forma. Quindi _ho stato _scusato.


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eliade, davvero. Non sono stata io a silottargli il 3d.
> 
> Non sono nemmeno riuscita a leggere cosa ha scritto


Ma lo so!!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Però poi ho fatto un riassunto perfetto nei contenuti e nella forma. Quindi _ho stato _scusato.


Se non sbaglio ti avevo promosso direttamente in prima media


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seri o no, serie o no, ti ho solo detto di non rompere le scatole.
> 
> E comunque tranquillo, tebe non può averti cancellato definitivamente la discussione. Al massimo può averla oscurata in attesa che l'admin decida cosa fare: sempre che sia stata lei.
> 
> L'unico modo per cancellarla è che il primo post abbia ricevuto un tot di reputazioni negative, tanto da essere oscurato (e di conseguenza tutto il topic), ma questo dovrebbero farlo più di una persona.


tutti superman insomma...in due lo hanno letto e 13 lo hanno colpito ..boh.


sti cavoli:carneval:



comunque la censura è insopportabile.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi rassegnerò.


Credo che intenda il fatto che ho postato un mio scritto nel blog e lui non può leggerlo perchè ho messo la limitazione visto che parla di anni 80 e robe similari (da quello che ho capito dalle risposte di oscuro.)
Ma di più non so.

E se non è così sono convinta sia così visto che sono egocentrica e questo picco gli è venuto dopo appunto le pagine trasparenti per lui...:carneval:


Ciao cucciolo!


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tutti superman insomma...in due lo hanno letto e 13 lo hanno colpito ..boh.
> 
> 
> sti cavoli:carneval:
> ...


Sono d'accordo. A parte casi estremi, in cui si rivelano dati o informazioni private o cose simili, non vedo il motivo di censurare.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tutti superman insomma...in due lo hanno letto e 13 lo hanno colpito ..boh.
> 
> 
> sti cavoli:carneval:
> ...


Concordo.
Quindi ripeto che non sono io ad averlo oscurato.
Giuro sulla guest star


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seri o no, serie o no, ti ho solo detto di non rompere le scatole.
> 
> E comunque tranquillo, tebe non può averti cancellato definitivamente la discussione. Al massimo può averla oscurata in attesa che l'admin decida cosa fare: sempre che sia stata lei.
> 
> *L'unico modo per cancellarla è che il primo post abbia ricevuto un tot di reputazioni negative, tanto da essere oscurato (e di conseguenza tutto il topic), ma questo dovrebbero farlo più di una persona.*



No, non è vero. 

Dall'alto della mia esperienza di cancellatore (ho cancellato una volta un thread di ballerino perché... mi girava il cappellino: ero curioso di sperimentare questo potere di cui avevo sentito parlare, dato che ogni tanto soffro di manie di onnipotenza) posso dirti che è molto semplice, nel caso di un non-registrato: clicchi sul triangolino in basso che serve a segnalare il messaggio e scrivi una motivazione. Io non dirò cosa avevo scritto... Faceva parte del divertimento (lo so, mi accontento di poco). Un secondo dopo il thread sparisce.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Allora si ripristinasse.


non è stato admin, non siam stati noi, non è stato nessuno, ma chi lo ha fatto  e perchè ?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Quindi ripeto che non sono io ad averlo oscurato.
> Giuro sulla guest star



Mi sembra chiaro che sia sta Eliade "la seria", ma non create forum liberi fate dei circoli privati se non accettate critiche.
Riguardo Oscuro certo che se lavoravi insieme a me, c'era da ripulire il set ogni volta, ma solo per la bava si intende per il resto nessun pericolo.



Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

*geco*



geko ha detto:


> No, non è vero.
> 
> Dall'alto della mia esperienza di cancellatore (ho cancellato una volta un thread di ballerino perché... mi girava il cappellino: ero curioso di sperimentare questo potere di cui avevo sentito parlare, dato che ogni tanto soffro di manie di onnipotenza) posso dirti che è molto semplice, nel caso di un non-registrato: *clicchi sul triangolino in basso che serve a segnalare il messaggio e scrivi una motivazione*. Io non dirò cosa avevo scritto... Faceva parte del divertimento (lo so, mi accontento di poco). Un secondo dopo il thread sparisce.



basta una sola cliccata da parte di chiunque e si cancella ?


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio ti avevo promosso direttamente in prima media



Sì, il tuo era un modo diplomatico per dirmi che mi volevi fuori dalla tua classe. :blank: Ricordo.


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> basta una sola cliccata da parte di chiunque e si cancella ?


Da parte di un utente registrato, direi di sì. 

Tecnicamente i click sono due: uno sul triangolino, uno sul "conferma" dopo aver scritto la motivazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Da parte di un utente registrato, direi di sì.
> 
> Tecnicamente i click sono due: uno sul triangolino, uno sul "conferma" dopo aver scritto la motivazione.



ho capito. denghiu' Geko.


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, il tuo era un modo diplomatico per dirmi che mi volevi fuori dalla tua classe. :blank: Ricordo.


Assolutamente no. Sei il mio alunno ideale. Ti applichi, sei attento, curi i tuoi elaborati... e ti mostri aperto e disponibile alla relazione


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che intenda il fatto che ho postato un mio scritto nel blog e lui non può leggerlo perchè ho messo la limitazione visto che parla di anni 80 e robe similari (da quello che ho capito dalle risposte di oscuro.)
> Ma di più non so.
> 
> E se non è così sono convinta sia così visto che sono egocentrica e questo picco gli è venuto dopo appunto le pagine trasparenti per lui...:carneval:
> ...


nessuno ha parlato che si parlava del  tuo blog, lo hai letto benissimo cara furba zingara o gitana se preferisci


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Sei il mio alunno ideale. Ti applichi, sei attento, curi i tuoi elaborati... e ti mostri aperto e disponibile alla relazione



Sono anche alto, elegante, sensibile ma determinato, discretamente affascinante e maggiorenne (la tecnica dei 5 anni la uso solo per broccolare, tranquilla). 



Ah, ho anche la patente! 


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sono anche alto, elegante, sensibile ma determinato, discretamente affascinante e maggiorenne (la tecnica dei 5 anni la uso solo per broccolare, tranquilla).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, hai rimediato un appuntamento.

Quando passi a prendermi?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sono anche alto, elegante, sensibile ma determinato, discretamente affascinante e maggiorenne (la tecnica dei 5 anni la uso solo per broccolare, tranquilla).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geko...


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, hai rimediato un appuntamento.
> 
> Quando passi a prendermi?



TEBEEEEE!!!


Visto che ho imparato???


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Quindi ripeto che non sono io ad averlo oscurato.
> *Giuro sulla guest star*


:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :singleeye:


Mi avreste creduta se avessi giurato su qualsiasi altra cosa?
Non credo.

:carneval:


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Geko...



Che c'è? 

Hai detto che vuoi presentarmi a Mattia come _amico gay_ per potergli dire _"Esco con Geko"_ e poi andare in motel con Manager. Certe cose IO non le dimentico eh...


Poi scusa, 'sto thread si chiama "forum libero". Adeguati, cazzo!


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi avreste creduta se avessi giurato su qualsiasi altra cosa?
> Non credo.
> 
> :carneval:


quel che è giusto è giusto


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che c'è?
> 
> Hai detto che vuoi presentarmi a Mattia come _amico gay_ per potergli dire _"Esco con Geko"_ e poi andare in motel con Manager. Certe cose IO non le dimentico eh...
> 
> ...


che male c'è ad uscire con un ramarro?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che c'è?
> 
> Hai detto che vuoi presentarmi a Mattia come _amico gay_ per potergli dire _"Esco con Geko"_ e poi andare in motel con Manager. Certe cose IO non le dimentico eh...
> 
> ...


Neghi di essere un pò gay?
Va be ok. Fai tu. Ultimo non la prenderà bene comunque...se vuoi rinnegare il passato va bene.

No no no io non mi adeguo per una cippa!
Ho 72 anni e sono gli altri che si devono adeguare a me...














Porc...si è di nuovo tolto il catetere...GEKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Certo che scrivere definendo donna di alta classe Minerva, deve aver dato fastidio molto alle finte Matrone del forum
penso sia questo il vero motivo della cancellazione del 3D


Maurizio


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Neghi di essere un pò gay?
> Va be ok. Fai tu. Ultimo non la prenderà bene comunque...se vuoi rinnegare il passato va bene.
> 
> No no no io non mi adeguo per una cippa!
> ...



Ah già, la sbandata per Claudio. Dimenticavo. Per questo si chiama "Ultimo", perché dopo che lo provi cambi direttamente parrocchia! :rotfl:

Gay proprio no. Ma se mi vedesse Cecchi Paone probabilmente mi darebbe del metrosessuale (e, perché no, pure qualche colpetto :rotfl.


Minchia... Hai davvero 72 anni? Sono troppi perfino per me eh... Sorry, mi sa che non ce la posso fare, Tebina. Prova col Conte. :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che scrivere definendo donna di alta classe Minerva, *deve aver dato fastidio molto alle finte Matrone del forum*
> penso sia questo il vero motivo della cancellazione del 3D
> 
> 
> Maurizio



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questa è la migliore di tutte


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> questa è la migliore di tutte


gelosone


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gelosone


ma Maurizio spara sulla croce rossa, dai...

non ero stata la prima a chiederti di iscrivermi al corso di "la classe non si sciacqua" presso di te?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma Maurizio spara sulla croce rossa, dai...
> 
> non ero stata la prima a chiederti di iscrivermi al corso di "la classe non si sciacqua" presso di te?



dov'è ?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

Uh?
Tutto 'sto bisogno di sapere chi ha cancellato il 3D?
Sono stata io 

Non ho nulla in contrario ad usare gli strumenti che sono disponibili, che siano pietre preziose o cancellazioni, e in genere non ho nessun problema a restare anonima, visto che sempre il sistema lo consente, ma sto giro mi paleso 

Ho cancellato perchè trovavo brutto oltre limite l'usare il confessionale perchè un non registrato si lamentasse in modo insultante per non avere le stesse possibilità dei registrati (sostanzialmente era questo, ma ne approfittava per sarcasmo spicciolo di bassa lega contro chi gli sta antipatico).

Se si registra, nessuno più gli cancella il 3d.

Ah, a me Minerva piace un sacco!
Adoro la sua signorilità e la concisa eloquenza.
Una Callimaco moderna... estrema brevità ed estremo splendore.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ma sarai teston eh?
Maurizio io ti avevo dato un indizio no?
Registrati dai...che facciamo un sodalizio no?
Non sarai mica invornizio no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh?
> Tutto 'sto bisogno di sapere chi ha cancellato il 3D?
> Sono stata io
> 
> ...



Ma insomma io dico ma che supplizio per il povero maurizio
Cos'è un vizio?

Ma porcc...porc...
Maurizio registrati no?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma io dico ma che supplizio per il povero maurizio
> Cos'è un vizio?
> 
> Ma porcc...porc...
> Maurizio registrati no?



non te lo saresti mai aspettato da me, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non te lo saresti mai aspettato da me, eh?


Mah...sai...
Io appunto
Non mi fido delle donne no?
Buono buono metti qui la testina...buono...

Donna Buono un cazzo!
Sono cattivo e birbante io!

Avete rapito Maurizio
Pagherete!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Critica a chi? Perchè?
> 
> Sono sempre curiosa quando so che un thread è stato cancellato. Non sono favorevole alla censura.


Sono d'accordo con te..


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...sai...
> Io appunto
> Non mi fido delle donne no?
> Buono buono metti qui la testina...buono...
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> che classe...che stile..che allure...
> ahò ma perchè non ti trasferisci ad oxford a dare lezioni di bonton? (sottinteso...levati dai coglioni )


O.T. Ma ti hanno bannato ancora?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Critica a chi? Perchè?
> 
> Sono sempre curiosa quando so che un thread è stato cancellato. *Non sono favorevole alla censura*.


Idem.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem.



Idem.
Però le scritte dei vandali sui muri le cancello eccome!


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Ma ti hanno bannato ancora?


solo temporaneamente..disapprovazioni sui post di risposta al conte  
gli girano i coglioni che gli dico la verità..troppo di poco spessore per sopportarla


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Idem.
> Però le scritte dei vandali sui muri le cancello eccome!


embè...che senso civico..... HAHAHHAAHHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Tebinar (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nessuno ha parlato che si parlava del  tuo blog, lo hai letto benissimo cara furba zingara o gitana se preferisci


Sei troppo pollo.
Ti ha bruciato e che non puoi leggere il blog?
Io l'ho solo presupposto che fosse per quello visto il commento di Oscuro e la tempistica con le mie pagine di blog..


Pollo.
mamma mia che pollo.

sei imbarazzante


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, non è vero.
> 
> Dall'alto della mia esperienza di cancellatore (ho cancellato una volta un thread di ballerino perché... mi girava il cappellino: ero curioso di sperimentare questo potere di cui avevo sentito parlare, dato che ogni tanto soffro di manie di onnipotenza) posso dirti che è molto semplice, nel caso di un non-registrato: clicchi sul triangolino in basso che serve a segnalare il messaggio e scrivi una motivazione. Io non dirò cosa avevo scritto... Faceva parte del divertimento (lo so, mi accontento di poco). Un secondo dopo il thread sparisce.


Era quello che ho detto. il triangolino serve per segnalare una violazione del regolamento all'adimin, il messaggio sparisce momentaneamente ma poi è l'admin che decide il da farsi. Dovrebbe accadere lo stesso per un qualunque messaggio.
Infatti il triangolino lo hanno anche i messaggi di noi utenti registrati.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sapresti scriverli, io no


sicuramente  saprà scriverli , al contrario praticarli dato che chi gli sta vicino cerca altrove..




Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Idem.
> Però le scritte dei vandali sui muri le cancello eccome!


Mi sembra una cosa un tantino diversa...Io preferisco ignorare o rispondere...(parlo del forum) e comunque non trovo equo che io solo perchè ho deciso di registrarmi ho un potere in più rispetto a chi per qualsiasi motivo non si registra.
Quindi preferisco non esercitare un "diritto" che mi mette in una posizione di vantaggio senza averne (secondo me) reali motivi.
Ho detto da sempre che non sono favorevole ai non registrati ma al momento che si prevede il loro ingresso non trovo motivo per non dare medesimo diritti e doveri


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> solo temporaneamente..disapprovazioni sui post di risposta al conte
> gli girano i coglioni che gli dico la verità..troppo di poco spessore per sopportarla


Avevo intuito fosse temporaneo.. ma che palle... Ma tanto mi sa che tu ti diverti, quindi.....


----------



## tebina (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh?
> Tutto 'sto bisogno di sapere chi ha cancellato il 3D?
> Sono stata io
> 
> ...






(cattiva...te la prendi con i polli che sclerano perchè non possono leggere il blog porno di tebina...cattiva e cattiva)



E comunque grazie.
Se l'hai cancellato vuol dire che era oltre per lo stile del forum e per me.

Avvallo, anche se non ho letto


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebinar ha detto:


> Sei troppo pollo.
> Ti ha bruciato e che non puoi leggere il blog?
> Io l'ho solo presupposto che fosse per quello visto il commento di Oscuro e la tempistica con le mie pagine di blog..
> 
> ...


Sbagli! scrivevo che riesci ad eccitare i tuoi polli nel blog ma non chi ti sta a fianco dato che va fuori a cercare altro!
Li ti dovresti concentrar di più no qui.
Cancellare il 3D ti deve aver dato soddisfazione tipo le tue ridicole vendette di sputi vari.
Poi non chiamarmi cucciolo mi ci chiama mia nonna che ne ha più di 72 tanto per renderti contto come sei messa




Maurizio


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo intuito fosse temporaneo.. ma che palle... Ma tanto mi sa che tu ti diverti, quindi.....


io ho una funzione terapeutica..servo a fare sentire gli altri migliori altrimenti deprimerebbero


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebinar ha detto:


> Sei troppo pollo.
> Ti ha bruciato e che non puoi leggere il blog?
> Io l'ho solo presupposto che fosse per quello visto il commento di Oscuro e la tempistica con le mie pagine di blog..
> 
> ...


Se prometti (no da zingara quale sei) di non cancellarlo lo riscrivo di nuovo 
così vedi che del tuo blog non centra quasi niente.
Fattelo raccontare da eliade così cambi idea, e occhio alle porte quando ritorni a casa.


ciao Maurizio


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra una cosa un tantino diversa...Io preferisco ignorare o rispondere...(parlo del forum) e comunque non trovo equo che io solo perchè ho deciso di registrarmi ho un potere in più rispetto a chi per qualsiasi motivo non si registra.
> Quindi preferisco non esercitare un "diritto" che mi mette in una posizione di vantaggio senza averne (secondo me) reali motivi.
> Ho detto da sempre che non sono favorevole ai non registrati ma al momento che si prevede il loro ingresso non trovo motivo per non dare medesimo diritti e doveri



Se mi sposo ho più diritti, come coppia, di chi decide di non sposarsi.
Chi non si sposa, ha però più libertà.
Registrarsi è molto meno impegnativo che sposarsi, e non mi sembra per nulla sbagliato che chi HA dei vantaggi come non registrato -tipo scrivere tutte le castronerie che vuole senza doversene prendere la paternità, appunto scritte sui muri- sia controbilanciato dalla possibilità dei registrati di limitare il loro operato quando ne vedano il motivo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Idem.
> Però le scritte dei vandali sui muri le cancello eccome!



A me non sembra sia esattamente la stessa cosa..
sono contro la censura...
e per me tutti dovrebbero essere liberi di esprimersi...
poi se mi da fastidio lo evito..


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> (cattiva...te la prendi con i polli che sclerano perchè non possono leggere il blog porno di tebina...cattiva e cattiva)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciccia, non ringraziarmi, perchè onestamente non l'ho fatto perchè mi piaci (e mi piaci molto).
Speravo di stroncare sul nascere (ancor non c'erano commenti) un 3D inquinante in confessionale.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sembra sia esattamente la stessa cosa..
> sono contro la censura...
> e per me tutti dovrebbero essere liberi di esprimersi...
> poi se mi da fastidio lo evito..



Ai miei occhi lo era.
Gli insulti urlati (e un 3D in Confessionale è urlato), non sono per me libertà di espressione, e se fossero espressi di persona, faccia a faccia, con testimoni, sarebbero pure passabili di querela, tanto sono lontani dall'essere espressione di libero pensiero.

Scusa le ripetizioni, sono agitata per fattacci miei, lo stile ne risente


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagli! scrivevo che riesci ad eccitare i tuoi polli nel blog ma non chi ti sta a fianco dato che va fuori a cercare altro!
> Li ti dovresti concentrar di più no qui.
> Cancellare il 3D ti deve aver dato soddisfazione tipo le tue ridicole vendette di sputi vari.
> Poi non chiamarmi cucciolo mi ci chiama mia nonna che ne ha più di 72 tanto per renderti contto come sei messa
> ...


non cancellerei mai nessun post perché la censura è sempre un atto che limita la libertà di pensiero...detto questo sei gratuitamente sgradevole .


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ai miei occhi lo era.
> Gli insulti urlati (e un 3D in Confessionale è urlato), non sono per me libertà di espressione, e se fossero espressi di persona, faccia a faccia, con testimoni, sarebbero pure passabili di querela, tanto sono lontani dall'essere espressione di libero pensiero.
> 
> Scusa le ripetizioni, sono agitata per fattacci miei, lo stile ne risente



Ok..Se dici che era così inquinante..
ma per me a meno che tu non eri nominata nel 3D .. Si dovrebbe dare l'opportunità ai nominati di difendersi dagli insulti..
Cioè se fossi insultata vorrei almeno leggere gli insulti replicare o lasciare perdere...


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

io il thread l'avevo interpretato come ... una critica a tebe ...

cioè che non accetta le critiche ... tutto qua ... 

ma forse ho capito male ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

comunque ... sono decisamente contro la cancellazione ... o censura ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sarai teston eh?
> Maurizio io ti avevo dato un indizio no?
> Registrati dai...che facciamo un sodalizio no?
> Non sarai mica invornizio no?


Ciao Conte
Non serve registrarmi, lo avrebbe cancellato lo stesso, magari mettendosi sotto la scrivania dell 'amministratore del server ,mi sarei preso la colpa anche di qualche colpo della strega vista l 'età


 Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi sposo ho più diritti, come coppia, di chi decide di non sposarsi.
> Chi non si sposa, ha però più libertà.
> Registrarsi è molto meno impegnativo che sposarsi, e non mi sembra per nulla sbagliato che chi HA dei vantaggi come non registrato -tipo scrivere tutte le castronerie che vuole senza doversene prendere la paternità, appunto scritte sui muri- sia controbilanciato dalla possibilità dei registrati di limitare il loro operato quando ne vedano il motivo.


Infatti fosse per me sposati e non dovrebbero abere stessi diritti e doveri. 
Ripeto allora non facciamo entrare i non registrati, nel momento che entrano non trovo giusto questo mettersi su un pulpito e stabilire cosa infastidisce e vosa no o almeno che siano più utenti a disapprovare prima che venga cancellato. E se al resto del forum interessava o condivideva (parti dal presupposto che non ho letto cosa é stato scritto) trovi giusto che tu ( dico te per il caso specifico ma vale per qualsiasi utente) hai potuto decidere che io non leggessi e non commentassi?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sembra sia esattamente la stessa cosa..
> sono contro la censura...
> e per me tutti dovrebbero essere liberi di esprimersi...
> poi se mi da fastidio lo evito..


Ok una sera ti incantono in un vicolo buio.
Poi faccio come mi pare.
Poi ti dico...
Avevo esigenza di esprimere me stesso a sto modo.
No?
Poi ti dico
Eh carina colpa tua che non sei stata capace di evitarmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok..Se dici che era così inquinante..
> ma per me a meno che tu non eri nominata nel 3D .. Si dovrebbe dare l'opportunità ai nominati di difendersi dagli insulti..
> Cioè se fossi insultata vorrei almeno leggere gli insulti replicare o lasciare perdere...


Se un mio amico insultasse una mia amica, ci sarebbero 10000 motivi perchè i due si chiarissero.
Sempre opinione personale, se io -a te completamente sconosciuta, e tu a me idem- cominciassi a dire che sei una lecchina svergognata, che valore hanno i miei insulti?
Perchè mai ti dovresti difendere da parole vuote eppure sporche?

Per me, è stato fare pulizia.
Poi, mi rendo conto che questo sistema ha una grossa dose di soggettività.
Ad esempio, ho cancellato avendo visto che non c'erano commenti.
Non cancellerei ora, in quanto ci sono commenti di altre persone, ed è una valutazione assolutamente personale.
E so bene che altri utenti non avrebbero cancellato.
Ad ogni modo, ho scelto di usufruire delle possibilità che abbiamo, in quanto fruitrice di questo posto.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ciccia, non ringraziarmi, perchè onestamente non l'ho fatto perchè mi piaci (e mi piaci molto).
> Speravo di stroncare sul nascere (ancor non c'erano commenti) un 3D inquinante in confessionale.


Chi sei per decidere se è inquinante oppure no, dovevi lasciarlo ad altri questo compito, comunque dal tuo nik si capisce che tipo sei.
"Nausica"  Penso che sai bene da chi è usato questo nome fuori di qui.


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> Non serve registrarmi, lo avrebbe cancellato lo stesso, magari mettendosi sotto la scrivania dell 'amministratore del server ,mi sarei preso la colpa anche di qualche colpo della strega vista l 'età
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ma dai Maurizio
di cosa hai paura nel registrarti ?
Sai che da registrati c'è un'area privè dove potresti riprendere il discorso no?
A me, a naso piaci.
Sei il feroce salamino da porto maurizio.
Il confessionale è il cuore del forum e non va bene per scrivere cagate capisci?
Ma in privè ne volano di cose no?
E non ti dico la sezione amore sesso...
Non hai idea...:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti *fosse per me sposati e non dovrebbero abere stessi diritti e doveri*.
> Ripeto allora non facciamo entrare i non registrati, nel momento che entrano non trovo giusto questo mettersi su un pulpito e stabilire cosa infastidisce e vosa no o almeno che siano più utenti a disapprovare prima che venga cancellato. E se al resto del forum interessava o condivideva (parti dal presupposto che non ho letto cosa é stato scritto) trovi giusto che tu ( dico te per il caso specifico ma vale per qualsiasi utente) hai potuto decidere che io non leggessi e non commentassi?



Anche i fidanzatini 18enni? 

Per me, che ci siano delle differenze è cosa buona e giusta. IMHO, ovviamente.

Questo sistema non è perfetto, come qualunque sistema. Ma.

Mi piace che ci sia più movimento da quando ci sono i non registrati.
I piccoli casini li risolviamo, ANCHE in questo modo.
Se Maurizio voleva iniziare una seria discussione sui diritti dei non registrati, può tranquillamente rifarlo, purchè si attenga a modi civili.

Per me, per ora, questa situazione sta andando bene. Sempre opinione e gusto personale.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi sei per decidere se è inquinante oppure no, dovevi lasciarlo ad altri questo compito, comunque dal tuo nik si capisce che tipo sei.
> "Nausica"  Penso che sai bene da chi è usato questo nome fuori di qui.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Cos'è una pornodiva 
Nausica tutta fica?

Invece Maurizio cerca di capire che Admin non vuole fare il nettaforum
Vediamo sai perchè nella testa di Admin c'è la possibilità di cancellare?
Si è detto, speriamo nella buona volontà del popolo, di tenermi fuori gli spammer no?

Per esempio io entro come un non registrato in confessionale e dico...
Juve merda...

Capisci...c'entra come i cavoli a merenda...

Dai non essere così incazzoso...uffi...
Ci vuole la pazienza dei santi con loro eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Chi sei per decidere se è inquinante oppure no*, dovevi lasciarlo ad altri questo compito, comunque dal tuo nik si capisce che tipo sei.
> "Nausica"  *Penso che sai bene da chi è usato questo nome fuori di qui*.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Sono una utente registrata del forum, tutto qua. 

Da chi?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche i fidanzatini 18enni?
> 
> Per me, che ci siano delle differenze è cosa buona e giusta. IMHO, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Parlavo di coppie di fatto e coppie sposate... Pensavo fosse scontato altrimenti é come paragonare due cose di natura diversa...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono una utente registrata del forum, tutto qua.
> 
> Da chi?


wovl...wovl...
http://www.jimmynightlapdance.it/ne...ettacoli-con-artiste-internazionali_35c6.html
quella con la mela è nausica...altro che suor nausica!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Embè e che dire di Maurizia Paradiso?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok una sera ti incantono in un vicolo buio.
> Poi faccio come mi pare.
> Poi ti dico...
> Avevo esigenza di esprimere me stesso a sto modo.
> ...


Carino provaci ...
poi dovrai tenermi lontano cercando di staccarmi dalla tua gamba..

Poi ti dico 
Ehi carino se solo mi avessi evitato!!:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di coppie di fatto e coppie sposate... Pensavo fosse scontato altrimenti é come paragonare due cose di natura diversa...



Immagino, stavo esagerando per sdrammatizzare, scusa se sono stata poco chiara, so che stasera non sono al mio meglio 

Ma cmq, per me, se decidi di non sposarti, perchè cavolo vuoi gli stessi diritti e doveri di chi si sposa? Allora sposati. (discorso a parte le coppie omosessuali, cui darei all'istante la possibilità di sposarsi)
Magari prima in comune e la festa miliardaria la fai dopo, eccheccavolo, non sta mica scritto che sotto ai 10000 euro non ci si sposa.

Ci sono diversi esempi di cose "paragonabili" che hanno diversi diritti e doveri.
I giovani non hanno il diritto di votare al senato.
Ci sono posti dove tutti i cittadini hanno diritto di parola in consiglio, ma non voto decisionale.
Ci sono posti dove il voto decisionale ha peso diverso.
In molti forum ci sono livelli di potere diverso.

Ognuno trova il modo più congeniale.

Se ora io, perchè mi incavolo come una iena con te, decido di uscire e rientrare come non registrata, e cominciare ad insultarti in tutti i modi possibili e immaginabili, per me è bene che chiunque abbia la possibilità di togliere quelle sgradevolezze *non tanto perchè insultano TE*, ma perchè+ mentre le persone leggono gli sfoghi e i problemi delle persone in Confessionale, da un fastidio immane leggere gustosi intermezzi conditi di parolacce e schifoserie varie.

E di nuovo, non eliminerei i non registrati, eprchè ho constatato che, a mio gusto, ora l'ambiente è più vivace.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

credo che comunque maurizio sia un provocatore ; però , nausicaa...non mi sembri sempre così attenta alla civiltà degli utenti in genere .ben poche volte ti ho letta dissociarti da atteggiamenti sguaiati del conte.
magari non leggi tutto, ci sta


----------



## sienne (26 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

sono ... a mio avviso ... esempi che non reggono ...

maurizio ha espresso una sua opinione indirizzata a tebe ...

qua si parla, se uno può esprimersi o meno ...

affinché si tratta di un'opinione ... tutti hanno il diritto di esprimersi ...



sienne


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> Non serve registrarmi, lo avrebbe cancellato lo stesso, magari mettendosi sotto la scrivania dell 'amministratore del server ,mi sarei preso la colpa anche di qualche colpo della strega vista l 'età
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Mi ama.
E' cotto.


Inutile...io sono io.



:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che comunque maurizio sia un provocatore ; però , nausicaa...non mi sembri sempre così attenta alla civiltà degli utenti in genere .ben poche volte ti ho letta dissociarti da atteggiamenti sguaiati del conte.
> magari non leggi tutto, ci sta



Due persone si insultano tra loro in un singolo 3D? Me ne sto lontana
Due utenti ugualmente gradassi si gradassano tra loro? Invito a cambiare 3D e se non ascoltano, mi dileguo, piuttosto che versare olio sul fuoco.

Leggo insulti di non registrati? Se trovo che superino un certo livello, assolutament epersonale, cancello.

Un 3D intero? E' la prima volta che mi capita, e l'ho fatto perchè mon c'erano altri commenti, non portava alcun messaggio, inquinava -imho.

Il Conte, è molto più fruttuoso esprimergli la mia opinione in separata sede, se credo sia il caso. 
Data la complessità della lingua _contese_, serve ben più di qualche post 

Oltrtetutto, non è detto che tutto ciò che tu leggi come sguaiato io lo ritenga tale.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai Maurizio
> di cosa hai paura nel registrarti ?
> Sai che da registrati c'è un'area privè dove potresti riprendere il discorso no?
> A me, a naso piaci.
> ...


Scusa Conte...maurizio ha insinuato che io possa fare i rigatoni ad Admin?



Interessante. Non ci avevo pensato....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sono ... a mio avviso ... esempi che non reggono ...
> 
> ...



E quindi, coerentemente con la tua opinione, non cancellerai post o 3D. E se pensi che io abbia fatto male, non ho nulla da rispondere a questo tuo modo di sentire.
Non sono sarcastica, sto parlando sul serio.
Ma una volta che ho valutato un certo caso col mio personale metro, una volta che ho deciso di usare gli strumenti che sono a disposizione e mia e di tutti i registrati, non mi faccio problemi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Due persone si insultano tra loro in un singolo 3D? Me ne sto lontana
> Due utenti ugualmente gradassi si gradassano tra loro? Invito a cambiare 3D e se non ascoltano, mi dileguo, piuttosto che versare olio sul fuoco.
> 
> Leggo insulti di non registrati? Se trovo che superino un certo livello, assolutament epersonale, cancello.
> ...


senz'altro


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Conte...maurizio ha insinuato che io possa fare i rigatoni ad Admin?
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante. Non ci avevo pensato....



Ehi ciccia, sempre al centro dell'attenzione tu... credo lo dicesse a me...


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa Conte...maurizio ha insinuato che io possa fare i rigatoni ad Admin?
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante. Non ci avevo pensato....


svegliatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! non l'ha insinuato. l'ha asserito


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehi ciccia, sempre al centro dell'attenzione tu... credo lo dicesse a me...


prima di sapere che tu sei la cancellatrice lo pensava di tebe


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sono ... a mio avviso ... esempi che non reggono ...
> 
> ...


hai ragione ma nausicaa sta dicendo un altra cosa.
Se maurizio è innamorato di me tanto da essere la sua ossessione, per "parlarmi" non deve aprire un 3d dove si parla di tradimento come il confessionale. Cos'è il canale privato di tebe il confessionale?
Registrati, entra nella comunità e dichiara il tuo amore a tebe senza fare bordello in confessionale.

La critica qui non mi sembra sia stata mai messa in discussione, è messo in discussione un atteggiamento palesemente provocatorio che non vuole arrivare a nulla (se non dichiararmi amore ovviamente)


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> prima di sapere che tu sei la cancellatrice lo pensava di tebe



Bè, ma allora quel suo pensiero è mio di diritto o se lo tiene comunque Tebe?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io il thread l'avevo interpretato come ... una critica a tebe ...
> 
> ...


No hai letto bene non c'erano insulti, in più lodavo Minerva per la sua classe il succo era questo!


Maurizio


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, ma allora quel suo pensiero è mio di diritto o se lo tiene comunque Tebe?


certo adesso sei tu la rigatrice....anzi nemmeno perchè ormai avrà capito, se non è completamente idiota, che non c'èntra niente admin


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehi ciccia, sempre al centro dell'attenzione tu... credo lo dicesse a me...


scusami e che quando leggo di amministratori delegati e scrivanie mi ormonizzo:condom:


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No hai letto bene non c'erano insulti, in più lodavo Minerva per la sua classe il succo era questo!
> 
> 
> Maurizio


tu sei qua esclusivamente per provocare, se avessi voluto lodarmi non avresti tirato in mezzo un'altra .ti pare.
non ho capito se sei un art director?


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> svegliatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! non l'ha insinuato. l'ha asserito


....hemmm...l'avevo capito....facevo ironia....


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No hai letto bene non c'erano insulti, in più lodavo Minerva per la sua classe il succo era questo!
> 
> 
> Maurizio


concordo. stronza con classe. bisogna riconoscerlo, non è da tutte.


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....hemmm...l'avevo capito....facevo ironia....


lo sapevo..ma mi andava di sottolinearlo


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> lo sapevo..ma mi andava di sottolinearlo


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione ma nausicaa sta dicendo un altra cosa.
> Se maurizio è innamorato di me tanto da essere la sua ossessione, per "parlarmi" non deve aprire un 3d dove si parla di tradimento come il confessionale. Cos'è il canale privato di tebe il confessionale?
> Registrati, entra nella comunità e dichiara il tuo amore a tebe senza fare bordello in confessionale.
> 
> La critica qui non mi sembra sia stata mai messa in discussione, è messo in discussione un atteggiamento palesemente provocatorio che non vuole arrivare a nulla (se non dichiararmi amore ovviamente)




Non credo, almeno che fossimo sullo stesso aereo, unici sopravvissuti catapultati in un isola deserta, in quel caso ci potrebbe stare, sarebbe meglio che metterlo nella sabbia.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sei qua esclusivamente per provocare, se avessi voluto lodarmi non avresti tirato in mezzo un'altra .ti pare.
> non ho capito se sei un art director?


Si,  invece non hai risposto alla mia domanda, lavori nel mio settore?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Carino provaci ...
> poi dovrai tenermi lontano cercando di staccarmi dalla tua gamba..
> 
> Poi ti dico
> Ehi carino se solo mi avessi evitato!!:carneval:


Donna...
Hai appena firmato la tua condanna...
Non si sfugge alla maledizione del conte
Preparati che apparirò sotto forma di pipistrello nella notte
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA...


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Roba da ridere.....quando sono arrivato io qui ho fatto un paio di interventi biblici per profondita' e lunghezza,non me li sono salvati,e sono stati irrimediabilmente silurati scomparendo nella notte dei tempi......ed ero gia' utente registrato.....  :sonar:


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque maurizio io sui film erotici anni 80....per intenderci quelli con la fenech,la russo,la bouchet,mi ci son ammzzato di seghe.....quindi per favore rispetto per il genere grazie!!


Oscuro  eri quello della 5 fila  terza poltrona? Perchè a fianco a te c'ero io.... eheheheh


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Roba da ridere.....quando sono arrivato io qui ho fatto un paio di interventi biblici per profondita' e lunghezza,non me li sono salvati,e sono stati irrimediabilmente silurati scomparendo nella notte dei tempi......ed ero gia' utente registrato.....  :sonar:


La sfiga del principiante...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
O il battesimo del neofita
Insomma dove siamo qui 
In un convento eh?
QUesta è una caserma e ricordati: Siamo soldati non uomini
Perchè appunto siamo in trincea
Loro..sparano! :up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ai miei occhi lo era.
> Gli insulti urlati (e un 3D in Confessionale è urlato), non sono per me libertà di espressione, e se fossero espressi di persona, faccia a faccia, con testimoni, sarebbero pure passabili di querela, tanto sono lontani dall'essere espressione di libero pensiero.
> 
> Scusa le ripetizioni, sono agitata per fattacci miei, lo stile ne risente



Beh forse hai bisogno di una visita oculistica, dove hai visto insulti? erano solo critiche, addirittura passibili di querela fai parte del concilio Lateranense III? , spero che tu lo dica solo per giustificarti, dato che non eri coinvolta e ti sei intromessa come la classica zitella di paese.
Riguardo al tuo nik dovresti cambiarlo in Swetlana molto più attuale  Nausica lo era una decina di anni fà.


Maurizio


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Maurizio,

perché non lo riscrivi?

almeno così sta nero su bianco ciò che hai scritto ...

se no è troppo facile fare "un processo alle tue intenzioni" ...

di voler insultare ... io tutti questi insulti non li ho percepiti ...

ma forse è un mio limite a non cogliere i doppi sensi ...

comunque lascia stare le insinuazioni sul nome di "nausica" ... trovo che sia di cattivo gusto ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E quindi, coerentemente con la tua opinione, non cancellerai post o 3D. E se pensi che io abbia fatto male, non ho nulla da rispondere a questo tuo modo di sentire.
> Non sono sarcastica, sto parlando sul serio.
> Ma una volta che ho valutato un certo caso col mio personale metro, una volta che ho deciso di usare gli strumenti che sono a disposizione e mia e di tutti i registrati, non mi faccio problemi.


Ciao Nausica

... il tuo personale metro ... 

credo che sei partita prevenuta ... Maurizio più di tanto non ti piace ed hai interpretato il suo thread erroneamente. 

non c'erano questi insulti che fai intendere tu ... 

il succo del suo intervento era: TEBE non si confronta con le critiche e non li accetta ... 

certo, ha fatto dei riferimenti agli anni 80 ma più che altro per far intendere, 

come lui percepisce lo stile di tebe ... 

secondo il mio personale metro ... hai esagerato ... sei partita in quarta ... 

perché non ti soffermi a chiederti se forse c'è del vero? ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma una domanda  sorge spontanea:MA CHI CAZZO è MAURIZIO?tutto sto casino per un 3d insulso cancellato ad un coione?mA SCHERZIAMO?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

che mi sono persa????


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Critica a chi? Perchè?
> 
> Sono sempre curiosa quando so che un thread è stato cancellato. Non sono favorevole alla censura.


Fimmina voli riri curiosità.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Mi fate un riassunto pliss!


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Claudio,

mah ... Nausica ha cancellato un thread di Maurizio ...

in pochi lo hanno letto ...

poi si discuteva se era giusto farlo ...

sienne


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sfiga del principiante...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> O il battesimo del neofita
> Insomma dove siamo qui
> In un convento eh?
> ...


Anche in convento sparano....magari di notte e di nascosto,ma oh,se sparano....e mi sa che fanno anche piu' male....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausica
> 
> ... il tuo personale metro ...
> 
> ...


Può ben essere che io fossi prevenuta.
Ogni giudizio nasce da una valutazione soggettiva.
E il mio giudizio era sicuramente influenzato dall'impressione dei post precedenti di Maurizio rivolti a Tebe -che non ho cancellato- che mi parlavano di voglia di incazzarsi e litigare e insultare. Non servono necessariamente parolacce per insultare.
Basandomi su queste cose, ho tratto le mie conclusioni, soggettive. Che non possono essere altro che soggettive, come ogni giudizio, parere, impressione, opinione.

Rimane il fatto che il Confessionale non è, per me, il luogo per un 3D che nasceva per provocare ed essere polemico, con un tono che, a mio parere, era assolutamente impolite.
3D di scazzi tra utenti, nel Confessionale, sono dannosi. Come utente, e soprattutto per i nuovi utenti che hanno davvero bisogno di sfogarsi e chiedere consigli e leggere storie come le loro etc, trovo che 3D di questo tipo sono fastidiosi, fonte di ansia e disagio.

Io ho la possibilità come ogni utente registrato di esercitare il mio giudizio sui post e 3D dei non registrati, e in questo particolare caso ho agito. Un caso dove un 3D era appena nato, e non avrei cancellato alcun contributo di altri.
Non ho hackerato il server per cancellare il suo 3D, ho usato una facoltà del forum.
Se Maurizio ritiene che quello che aveva da dire fosse così importante, può riscriverlo, magari ampliando il suo ragionamento in modo da comunicare qualcosa di altro rispetto ad astio e voglia di far polemica.

Non ho una antipatia radicata verso Maurizio. Se scriverà post interessanti, li leggerò e risponderò a tono.

Sienne, so adesso come sapevo prima che cancellare un 3D, o anche un singolo post, non è considerato "lecito" in nessuna circostanza da diversi utenti.
Diciamo che mi sono già soffermata a pensare prima di agire, e anche avendo letto tutto ciò che è seguito, non ho trovato spunti per rivedere la mia posizione.

Grazie comunque, davvero, per l'invito. Non sto scherzando.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh forse hai bisogno di una visita oculistica, dove hai visto insulti? erano solo critiche, addirittura passibili di querela fai parte del concilio Lateranense III? , spero che tu lo dica solo per giustificarti, dato che non eri coinvolta e ti sei intromessa come la classica zitella di paese.
> Riguardo al tuo nik dovresti cambiarlo in Swetlana molto più attuale  Nausica lo era una decina di anni fà.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Non ho detto che il tuo 3D era da querela.
Dicevo che gli insulti non sono a mio parere esempio di libera espressione, e non lo sono (gli insulti in generale) neanche nella nostra legislazione.

A me il nick Nausicaa (doppia a finale, grazie) piace e me lo tengo 
Non credo ti interessi, ma osservando il mio avatar dovresti capire da dove ho tratto lo spunto per il mio nick.

Uhm... non ero coinvolta... era una questione solo tra te e Tebe?
E allora che ci faceva in Confessionale, luogo dove i 3D coinvolgono tutti quelli che lo vogliono?
Era o doveva essere un dialogo personale tra te e Tebe?

E' questo il mio punto Maurizio.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> 
> mah ... Nausica ha cancellato un thread di Maurizio ...
> 
> ...


Capito. Grazie sienne .

Bene! avendo stima e fiducia in nausicaa, ed avendo lei esercitato un potere che ha in quanto registrata che dire? mi sta bene, a patto che!! paghi pegno per non averci prima interpellato, quindi domattina al solito posto cornetti e caffè offerti da nau!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capito. Grazie sienne .
> 
> Bene! avendo stima e fiducia in nausicaa, ed avendo lei esercitato un potere che ha in quanto registrata che dire? mi sta bene, a patto che!! paghi pegno per non averci prima interpellato, quindi domattina al solito posto cornetti e caffè offerti da nau!


Faccio ottime torte, crostate, dolci vari 

Grazie della fiducia Claudio, l'apprezzo davvero, ma visto che questo 3D è diventato una discussione seria sulla cancellazione dei 3D, vorrei puntualizzare che cancellare dovrebbe servire proprio per evitare a priori eventuali polemiche e climi pestiferi nel forum.
Quindi, interpellare i presenti non è previsto. 
Anche perchè, appunto come dici tu, si tratta di una facoltà data a ogni singolo registrato.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può ben essere che io fossi prevenuta.
> Ogni giudizio nasce da una valutazione soggettiva.
> E il mio giudizio era sicuramente influenzato dall'impressione dei post precedenti di Maurizio rivolti a Tebe -che non ho cancellato- che mi parlavano di voglia di incazzarsi e litigare e insultare. Non servono necessariamente parolacce per insultare.
> Basandomi su queste cose, ho tratto le mie conclusioni, soggettive. Che non possono essere altro che soggettive, come ogni giudizio, parere, impressione, opinione.
> ...


Ciao Nausica ... 

io sorvolo tante cose qui ... e molto probabilmente non ho percepito ... non avendo letto niente in precedenza ... 

perché letta così ... sembrava veramente solo una critica, un opinione che ci poteva stare ...

sul fatto che il confessionale sia il posto sbagliato ... ti do ragione!



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Faccio ottime torte, crostate, dolci vari
> 
> Grazie della fiducia Claudio, l'apprezzo davvero, ma visto che questo 3D è diventato una discussione seria sulla cancellazione dei 3D, vorrei puntualizzare che cancellare dovrebbe servire proprio per evitare a priori eventuali polemiche e climi pestiferi nel forum.
> Quindi, interpellare i presenti non è previsto.
> Anche perchè, appunto come dici tu, si tratta di una facoltà data a ogni singolo registrato.



:up: si ma la mia era anche una maniera per fare lo scroccone :rotfl:uff...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: si ma la mia era anche una maniera per fare lo scroccone :rotfl:uff...



Ma non serve!

La mia casa è sempre aperta per tutti (DNA terroncello  )
E se non ho cose pronte da offrire, le cucino al momento!

Se passi dal nord, vieni e ti preparo un banchetto!


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausica
> 
> ... il tuo personale metro ...
> 
> ...


Perchè nausicaa, avendo una conoscenza della sottoscritta scevra di pregiudizi come invece hai tu nei miei confronti, si è fermata a chiederselo. E ha preso la decisione che le pareva opportuna per la conoscenza che ha di Tebe.
E ha giudicato il post intitolato X TEBE inopportuno e offensivo per il forum e per me.


Ovviamente tu adesso dirai che non ti sono antipatica e via discorrendo ma ogni tua risposta e questa in particolare ti smentisce.

E per inciso. Mi aspetto il solito rubino di quando ti dico qualcosa che non è nelle tue corde.

Devi avere un principe azzurro che ti difende in questo forum.
Vedi?
La mia principessa azzurra cancella i 3d offensivi nei miei riguardi il tuo mi rubina ogni risposta che ti do ai post.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

partendo dalla soggettività dei nostri giudizi la facoltà di cancellare un messaggio impedendo agli altri di leggerlo è un controsenso.
sarebbe logico sparisse solo da un eventuale pagina personale.bastava ignorare o usare l'ironia della quale tebe è in abbondante possesso


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè nausicaa, avendo una conoscenza della sottoscritta scevra di pregiudizi come invece hai tu nei miei confronti, si è fermata a chiederselo. E ha preso la decisione che le pareva opportuna per la conoscenza che ha di Tebe.
> *E ha giudicato il post intitolato X TEBE inopportuno e offensivo per il forum e per me.*
> 
> 
> ...



La tua ironia la conosco   ma in questo caso in cui la discussione è calda per questioni di principio e di opportunità, scusa ma devo ribadire: non ho difeso* te* (che tra l'altro non ne hai bisogno, stellina dolce), ho cancellato un 3D che a mio parere avrebbe portato polemica sterile, inutile  e dannosa in Confessionale.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non serve!
> 
> La mia casa è sempre aperta per tutti (DNA terroncello  )
> E se non ho cose pronte da offrire, le cucino al momento!
> ...


Denghiù bacino bacino.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè nausicaa, avendo una conoscenza della sottoscritta scevra di pregiudizi come invece hai tu nei miei confronti, si è fermata a chiederselo. E ha preso la decisione che le pareva opportuna per la conoscenza che ha di Tebe.
> E ha giudicato il post intitolato X TEBE inopportuno e offensivo per il forum e per me.
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao,

in effetti il tuo modo di fare a me non piace ... non ho mai sostenuto il contrario ... 

svincoli ... cambi discorsi ... non affronti ... ecc. non è un pregiudizio ... è quello che leggo ...

se ho un principe azzurro non lo so ... nessuno si è "dichiarato" ... 

poi una volta mi hai fatto ridere ... proprio a riguardo dei pregiudizi ... pensavi che mi fossi sposata in chiesa ...

non hai capito una cippa ...

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla soggettività dei nostri giudizi la facoltà di cancellare un messaggio impedendo agli altri di leggerlo è un controsenso.
> sarebbe logico sparisse solo da un eventuale pagina personale.bastava ignorare o usare l'ironia della quale tebe è in abbondante possesso


La sua ironia la conosco  ma in questo caso in cui la discussione è calda per questioni di principio e di opportunità, ribadisco: non ho difeso* lei* , ho cancellato un 3D che a mio parere avrebbe portato polemica sterile, inutile e dannosa in Confessionale.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla soggettività dei nostri giudizi la facoltà di cancellare un messaggio impedendo agli altri di leggerlo è un controsenso.
> sarebbe logico sparisse solo da un eventuale pagina personale.bastava ignorare o usare l'ironia della quale tebe è in abbondante possesso


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega e probabilmente anche io non avrei cancellato, però sono felice che Nausicaa lo abbia fatto perchè questo mi fa sentire  un senso di appartenenza a questo posto dove comunque i registrati, chiunque esso siano, non sono (nonostante tutto) alla graticola dal primo mononeuronico che passa che non ha nulla da fare.
E' evidente a tutti che la fissa di Maurizio sono io quindi...che si registri e faccia l'uomo.
Per me ora è solo un coglione che si masturba davanti al video.

E l'immagine è piuttosto raccapricciante


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La sua ironia la conosco  ma in questo caso in cui la discussione è calda per questioni di principio e di opportunità, ribadisco: non ho difeso* lei* , ho cancellato un 3D che a mio parere avrebbe portato polemica sterile, inutile e dannosa in Confessionale.


invece son qua a fare polemica sterile e dannosa
scherzi a parte, nausicaa...lascia decidere agli altri cosa sia bene leggere o no


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> partendo dalla soggettività dei nostri giudizi la facoltà di cancellare un messaggio impedendo agli altri di leggerlo è un controsenso.
> sarebbe logico sparisse solo da un eventuale pagina personale.bastava ignorare o usare l'ironia della quale tebe è in abbondante possesso



La soggettività parlando di un non registrato dove sta? può esserci ( e si fa per dire) in chi crediamo di conoscere e quindi un registrato.

Il potere si deve usare, nausicaa ha potere e lo ha usato, e visto che è una realtà perchè andare a polemizzare su una realtà esistente? 
Abbiamo 3D su cui abbiamo discusso sui rubini ed altro, andiamo la a polemizzare.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega e probabilmente anche* io non avrei cancellato*, però sono felice che Nausicaa lo abbia fatto perchè questo mi fa sentire un senso di appartenenza a questo posto dove comunque i registrati, chiunque esso siano, non sono (nonostante tutto) alla graticola dal primo mononeuronico che passa che non ha nulla da fare.
> E' evidente a tutti che la fissa di Maurizio sono io quindi...che si registri e faccia l'uomo.
> Per me ora è solo un coglione che si masturba davanti al video.
> 
> E l'immagine è piuttosto raccapricciante


a posto così, vostro onore


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in effetti il tuo modo di fare a me non piace ... non ho mai sostenuto il contrario ...
> 
> ...



Questo è un vero e proprio pregiudizio nei miei confronti.

Peccato tu non te ne accorga.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega e probabilmente anche io non avrei cancellato, però sono felice che Nausicaa lo abbia fatto perchè questo mi fa sentire  un senso di appartenenza a questo posto dove comunque i registrati, chiunque esso siano, non sono (nonostante tutto) alla graticola dal primo mononeuronico che passa che non ha nulla da fare.
> E' evidente a tutti che la fissa di Maurizio sono io quindi...che si registri e faccia l'uomo.
> Per me ora è solo un coglione che si masturba davanti al video.
> 
> E l'immagine è piuttosto raccapricciante


:up: Però devo anche dire che sienne quando parla che svicoli su certi argomenti ha ragione :rotfl: flap flap


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece son qua a fare polemica sterile e dannosa
> scherzi a parte, nausicaa...lascia decidere agli altri cosa sia bene leggere o no



Adesso stiamo discutendo seriamente di che cosa è utile o no allo svolgimento del forum.
Non c'è nulla di polemica sterile. E lo sai 

No, non ritengo che ogni cosa scritta o detta abbia il diritto di essere letta o ascoltata. Continuo a pensare alle scritte sui muri.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Però devo anche dire che sienne quando parla che svicoli su certi argomenti ha ragione :rotfl: flap flap


Quali, perchè davvero non c'è argomento su cu mi sia esposta in prima persona.

fatemi esempi


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quali, perchè davvero non c'è argomento su cu mi sia esposta in prima persona.
> 
> fatemi esempi


Ciao 

troppo comodo ... e al momento opportuno te lo avevo fatto notare ...

e tu continuavi a tirare in ballo altre cose, che con l'argomento non centravano nulla ...

ora sicuramente non vado a perdere tempo ... 

in tedesco si dice "Selbsteinbildung ist die beste Bildung" ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> troppo comodo ... e al momento opportuno te lo avevo fatto notare ...
> 
> ...



un pò poco come unico esempio per dirmi che non mi metto in discussione e tutto il repertorio, non credi?
Devi fare di meglio per essere credibile nei tuoi evidenti pregiudizi su di me.

sai, una rondine non fa primavera.
Un tradimento non fa una gang bang
E una risposta non fa tebe-come-la-vedi-tu. ( e Maurizio)


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quali, perchè davvero non c'è argomento su cu mi sia esposta in prima persona.
> 
> fatemi esempi


 credimi sulla fiducia, e prendi spunto dal recepire il tutto, è una maniera per migliorarsi no? E non voglio dire che c'è chi non deve migliorarsi, voglio soltanto farti intendere che un amico spara sempre sincero, chi invece se ne frega e non è amico, non ha interessi a esprimersi e dire la sua sinceramente.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> un pò poco come unico esempio per dirmi che non mi metto in discussione e tutto il repertorio, non credi?
> Devi fare di meglio per essere credibile nei tuoi evidenti pregiudizi su di me.
> 
> sai, una rondine non fa primavera.
> ...


Ciao,

essere credibile? ... di che cosa? ...

non devo dimostrare niente a nessuno ... 

e dico quello che penso e percepisco ... 

se ti metti in discussione non lo so ... ma avvolte svincoli, quando - a mio parere - non ti conviene ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> credimi sulla fiducia, e prendi spunto dal recepire il tutto, è una maniera per migliorarsi no? E non voglio dire che c'è chi non deve migliorarsi, voglio soltanto farti intendere che un amico spara sempre sincero, chi invece se ne frega e non è amico, non ha interessi a esprimersi e dire la sua sinceramente.


No Ultimo, mi dispiace.
Devi farmi esempi non sparare a random.

Non c'è argomento su cui dica la mia, non c'è confronto ( a parte quelli religiosi e tutto ciò che comporta almeno qui sul forum poi nella vita prendo posizioni eccome) a cui io abbia il ricordo di essermi tirata indietro se non dopo molti post dove era evidente che c'era un contro a prescindere perchè non sono abituata a discutere con i muri di gomma.
Ci provo. ma poi mollo.

Se è questo che intendi allora è una cosa diversa.
E' solo il non gusto di trascinare cose che mai, in quel momento, arriveranno ad una conclusione o semplcemente ad un confronto costruttivo.
Tu sei diverso.
Vai avanti ad oltranza. Io no.
Io mi fermo e aspetto un momento migliore per riprendere l'argomento.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Tebe*

Intanto tebe io aspetto ancora una tua risposta....di là....ci avresti giurato su cosa?sulla mia faccia da stronzo?


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> essere credibile? ... di che cosa? ...
> 
> ...



va bene sienne, hai questa percezione infondata visto che hai portato un esempio unico su milioni di post che ho scritto in mesi che sono qui.

E ora, giusto per capire se ho capito giusto, visto che adesso ritengo inutile continuare questa discussione in quanto non porti esempi e credo sia più giusto che alla prossima volta che tu percepisci che svicilo eccetera me lo fai notare e riprendiamo il discorso...


Questo mio atteggiamento è quello che tu dici non portarmi a mettere in discussione e svicolare?

e quando svicolo  contro la mia convenienza?
Dimmi quando.
Facile fare esempi basandoti sulle tue percezioni.
Siamo capaci tutti così


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Ultimo, mi dispiace.
> Devi farmi esempi non sparare a random.
> 
> Non c'è argomento su cui dica la mia, non c'è confronto ( a parte quelli religiosi e tutto ciò che comporta almeno qui sul forum poi nella vita prendo posizioni eccome) a cui io abbia il ricordo di essermi tirata indietro se non dopo molti post dove era evidente che c'era un contro a prescindere perchè non sono abituata a discutere con i muri di gomma.
> ...



Tebe tesoro  flap flap smuackk! se ho scritto che alcune volte svicoli l'ho scritto perchè mi ricordo qualcosa che riguarda il periodo in cui sei entrata, ora non ricordo il tema della discussione o discussioni, a questo punto posso soltanto dire che è una mia impressione, magari sbagliata.  E poi tesoruccio flap.. flap.. smuackk :rotfl: ricordati sempre una cosa ( e stavolta "come sempre" faccio il poco modesto) io vedo oltre quindi su determinati miei commenti c'è dietro un pensiero tutto mio che ho su di te. 

Bacione grande grande, ed io ho finito di scrivere sulla questione.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Ora devo andare, torno fra un oretta.
Non vorrei mai che pensaste che mi tiro indietro.


maurizio, sto andando sotto la scrivania di manager.
Collaudo la nuova anca finta...




:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Adesso stiamo discutendo seriamente di che cosa è utile o no allo svolgimento del forum.
> Non c'è nulla di polemica sterile. E lo sai
> 
> No, non ritengo che ogni cosa scritta o detta abbia il diritto di essere letta o ascoltata. Continuo a pensare alle scritte sui muri.


la street art è fantastica.viva i writers.
vogliamo i muri legali:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora devo andare, torno fra un oretta.
> Non vorrei mai che pensaste che mi tiro indietro.
> 
> 
> ...


Bugiarda!! tu non ami le sveltine :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

a quale 3D cancellato vi riferite??...le pagine sono tante....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*arrivo pure io*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Adesso stiamo discutendo seriamente di che cosa è utile o no allo svolgimento del forum.
> Non c'è nulla di polemica sterile. E lo sai
> 
> No, non ritengo che ogni cosa scritta o detta abbia il diritto di essere letta o ascoltata. Continuo a pensare alle scritte sui muri.


Che mi avete incuriosito in partenza,ora annoiato,

Vedi Nausi,in un forum tu non puoi decidere per tutti i registrati, solo un admin puo' farlo e direi che Quiz sia molto razionale eed equilibrato...

Lascia fare va ,che hai fatto una stronzata.

Riprto non mi interessa piu' cosa ci fosse scritto,non mi incuriosico piu' dal blog fantasma di Tebe insomma la curiosita' e intelligenza ma ha anche ucciso il gatto ;-)

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Buongiorno*



Annuccia ha detto:


> a quale 3D cancellato vi riferite??...le pagine sono tante....


A quello che doveva essere l'inizio di questo 3d ;-)


blu


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A quello che doveva essere l'inizio di questo 3d ;-)
> 
> 
> blu



continuo a non capire...ma io sapevo si potessero cancellare i prorpio di messaggi,non quelli degli altri....
ma cosa ha mai detto questo non registrato da sucitare le ire altrui???
come avrai intuito non ho letto le risposte


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Parli con la persona sbagliata*



Annuccia ha detto:


> continuo a non capire...ma io sapevo si potessero cancellare i prorpio di messaggi,non quelli degli altri....
> ma cosa ha mai detto questo non registrato da sucitare le ire altrui???
> come avrai intuito non ho letto le risposte


Ma visto che ieri ero qui...

Insomma Maurizio posta aprendo un 3d..

Barra un attimo di seconto il suo post :cancellato!!!


Da li il tutto.

Ma a me non sembra abbia fatto nulla di male ma non ho letto ero di la nel forum libbbbero.

p.s non sapevo che noi n.r potessimo aprire un 3d!


blu assonnato.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che mi avete incuriosito in partenza,ora annoiato,
> 
> Vedi Nausi,in un forum tu non puoi decidere per tutti i registrati, solo un admin puo' farlo e direi che Quiz sia molto razionale eed equilibrato...
> 
> ...


Ma scusa se nausicaa ha cancellato un 3D senza essere un admin, non vuol dire che tutti i registrati possono cancellare? quindi vuol dire anche che l'admin ha dato questo potere. 

E se nausicaa può cancellare anche su i registrati, ma non è così ( credo) non vuol dire che è sempre volontà dell'admin? In sostanza chi ci trasi nausicaa? che centra quindi nausicaa? Eventualmente centra l'admin a cui tu ti riferisci come unica mente eccelsa. Admin non dico che non hai una mente eccelsa ma sei nel discorso e quindi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Il post non mi sembrava nulla di che..poteva anche non esser cancellato....!Era provocatorio....ma si è letto di peggio....!Poi sto maurizio si pone un pò aggressivo.....ma questo è altro discorso...!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il post non mi sembrava nulla di che..poteva anche non esser cancellato....!Era provocatorio....ma si è letto di peggio....!Poi sto maurizio si pone un pò aggressivo.....ma questo è altro discorso...!



Oscurooooo auahaahhahah indovina perchè rido :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il post non mi sembrava nulla di che..poteva anche non esser cancellato....!Era provocatorio....ma si è letto di peggio....!Poi sto maurizio si pone un pò aggressivo.....ma questo è altro discorso...!



c o s a    c ' e r a   s c r i t t o ? ?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> c o s a    c ' e r a   s c r i t t o ? ?



 Si vede che sei donna!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Maurizio sei tu?ridi per quello vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma scusa se nausicaa ha cancellato un 3D senza essere un admin, non vuol dire che tutti i registrati possono cancellare? quindi vuol dire anche che l'admin ha dato questo potere.
> 
> E se nausicaa può cancellare anche su i registrati, ma non è così ( credo) non vuol dire che è sempre volontà dell'admin? In sostanza chi ci trasi nausicaa? che centra quindi nausicaa? Eventualmente centra l'admin a cui tu ti riferisci come unica mente eccelsa. Admin non dico che non hai una mente eccelsa ma sei nel discorso e quindi :rotfl:


Si il tuo discoro è perfetto Claudio ma penso anche che sia un po' la vostra fortuna avere un admin che vi lasci tanto spazio e simbolo di intelligenza e rispetto verso la buona educazione.
Io ad esempi manco mi permetterei di moderarlo un post.
Poi qui siamo a tradimento .net ed è normale che si scaldino gli animi un pochino e che alcune parole espressioni un po hard escano.

blu


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Anunccia*

C'era scritto che tebe ha aperto un blog...ma non per tutti....e sto maurizio ha rosicato.....tanto dice che i racconti erotici di tebe son stile film erotici anni 80......io mi con ammzzato di zaganelle su quei film e mi sono offeso tutto qui!!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio sei tu?ridi per quello vero?:rotfl:


:mexican: Nu! ma leggere da te che qualcuno è aggressivo e provocatorio .... :rotfl::rotfl:Wee non litighiamo sai che io scherzo! anche se devo dire che tu ed io siamo simili nelle "arrabbiature" magari nelle esternazioni un po diversi, ma talvolta vorrei anche io scrivere quello che scrivi tu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*si nota che sono a letto?*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si il tuo discoro è perfetto Claudio ma penso anche che sia un po' la vostra fortuna avere un admin che vi lasci tanto spazio e simbolo di intelligenza e rispetto verso la buona educazione.
> Io ad esempi manco mi permetterei di moderarlo un post.
> Poi qui siamo a tradimento .net ed è normale che si scaldino gli animi un pochino e che alcune parole espressioni un po hard escano.
> 
> blu


Insomma spero di essere stato "capito"!

Ahahahhahaha

blu


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Insomma spero di essere stato "capito"!
> 
> Ahahahhahaha
> 
> blu


che ci fai azzurro a letto, sei malato?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si il tuo discoro è perfetto Claudio ma penso anche che sia un po' la vostra fortuna avere un admin che vi lasci tanto spazio e simbolo di intelligenza e rispetto verso la buona educazione.
> Io ad esempi manco mi permetterei di moderarlo un post.
> Poi qui siamo a tradimento .net ed è normale che si scaldino gli animi un pochino e che alcune parole espressioni un po hard escano.
> 
> blu


Si è vero, ma chi lo scrive è chi per anni è stato un moderatore, e sa che deve aver fiducia in chi è stato scelto come moderatore, e sa anche che ci sono modalità e tempi giusti per replicare, mai farlo all'istante altrimenti si arriva subito alla lite.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*tie'*



Minerva ha detto:


> che ci fai azzurro a letto, sei malato?


No che sono a casa qualche giorno ed ora vado a farmi un nuotatina ;-)

Prima mi devo svegliare seno' mi tocca chiamare la bagnina!!! 


Dai che scherzo sai che sono innamoratissimo ;-)

blu


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si vede che sei donna!



perchè???
un non registrato l'altra sera mi ha dato della tardona....(mi sa che è vero perdo colpi)
non ho capito nemmeno bene ciò che ha detto oscuro..o meglio perchè si è offeso...ma ho paura a chiedere lui di spiegare meglio

veramente non ho capito una beata mazza


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ma.....ultimo cosa dirti?io son reattivo,non aggressivo....sono un provocatore,un cacacazzi enorme,son tignoso,però....son amabile...mi piace la gente che piace,onesta,diretta,sincera,vado d'accordo con le donne proprio per questo.....nessuna tattica o strategia.....!Però....a volare più in alto ,ogni tanto si vola soli.............!!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ci fai azzurro a letto, sei malato?



Immagino "azzurro" che si tocca, e non perchè è a letto ma per scaramanzia


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma.....ultimo cosa dirti?io son reattivo,non aggressivo....sono un provocatore,un cacacazzi enorme,son tignoso,però....son amabile...mi piace la gente che piace,onesta,diretta,sincera,vado d'accordo con le donne proprio per questo.....nessuna tattica o strategia.....!Però....a volare più in alto ,ogni tanto si vola soli.............!!



:up: 
Tignoso da me vuol dire senza capelli


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*esatto*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Immagino "azzurro" che si tocca, e non perchè è a letto ma per scaramanzia


Ahahahahha mi son detto azzo ora che sono un po' in ferieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

blu


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahahahha mi son detto azzo ora che sono un po' in ferieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> blu


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ah....be con i capelli ho un rapporto particolare....a 27 anni son venuti brizzolati....a 40 me ne son fatto na ragione..così becco le 60enni che son le donne più generose.......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No che sono a casa qualche giorno ed ora vado a farmi un nuotatina ;-)
> 
> Prima mi devo svegliare seno' mi tocca chiamare la bagnina!!!
> 
> ...


beh, portati la paperella


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah....be con i capelli ho un rapporto particolare....a 27 anni son venuti brizzolati....a 40 me ne son fatto na ragione..così becco le 60enni che son le donne più generose.......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok prendo appunti. Bianchi= 60enne. biondi= ? bruni=? calvi=?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah....be con i capelli ho un rapporto particolare....a 27 anni son venuti brizzolati....a 40 me ne son fatto na ragione..così becco le 60enni che son le donne più generose.......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Be i brizzolati qui fanno stragi,che ti lamenti ;-)
Meglio un uomo bianco che un uomo tinto ahahahah

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, portati la paperella


Per pranzo ?

blu


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Non mi lamento anzi......però a 27 anni...un pò ti pesa.......cmq meglio bianchi che nulla....nel mio caso...!!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Per chi adesso non legge ma arriverà ad aprire il pc e vorrà leggere, passate avanti stiamo in modalità cretinite! inutile leggere.
We parlo solo per me, chi si unisce è comunque benvenuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

sbagliatissimo cancellare senza che gli altri possano leggere



riscrivete, dai


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi lamento anzi......però a 27 anni...un pò ti pesa.......cmq meglio bianchi che nulla....nel mio caso...!!


Mi hai fatto pensare a mio figlio maggiore, è castano ma ha preso qualche pelo-capello biondissimo mio, e sembra quasi che dalla nascita sia brizzolato


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be i brizzolati qui fanno stragi,che ti lamenti ;-)
> Meglio un uomo bianco che un uomo tinto ahahahah
> 
> blu


concordo...
l'uomo tinto nn piace nemmeno a me...


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Cla*

Vedi claudio noi abbiamo cognizione nello scrivere cazzate.....!C'è che pensa di scrivere cose profonde e scrive cazzate....non siamo meglio noi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> sbagliatissimo cancellare senza che gli altri possano leggere
> 
> 
> 
> riscrivete, dai



Ecco un'altra donna.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> concordo...
> l'uomo tinto nn piace nemmeno a me...


Tinto= cattivo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra donna.



fimmena


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi claudio noi abbiamo cognizione nello scrivere cazzate.....!C'è che pensa di scrivere cose profonde e scrive cazzate....non siamo meglio noi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Miticooooo!!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Tinto=coione!!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> sbagliatissimo cancellare senza che gli altri possano leggere
> 
> 
> 
> riscrivete, dai


ecco brava....
pure io volevo leggere....+

uffa


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tinto=coione!!



scelgo questa...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> fimmena


:sbav!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra donna.



pigghi pù culu......:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pigghi pù culu......:incazzato::incazzato:



We non provarci che mi piace!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*

Bè hai sempre detto di aver un culo generoso assai.....!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Mio figlio qua ed adesso mi dice, papy, cosa unisce una gallina ad una pulce ? dico buh! e lui dice il pulcino!


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> We non provarci che mi piace!! :rotfl::rotfl:


:culo:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :culo:



mmmmmmmm mi assento per pausa federica. Che bel culo che hai :sonar:


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mio figlio qua ed adesso mi dice, papy, cosa unisce una gallina ad una pulce ? dico buh! e lui dice il pulcino!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè hai sempre detto di aver un culo generoso assai.....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Azzo*

Il cane mi ha fatto un disatro ,mo mi tocca sistemare dfjsjdkjksjdkeisjssmcnncncjjvj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

blu


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Sempre mio figlio mi dice, papy apri la mano, apro la mano e mi dice il cane ha fatto la cacca in tutte le dita e nel centro del palmo, poi dice la mamma ha lavato qua e qua e qua cioè tutte le dita, dove non ha levato la cacca la mamma? dico qua toccando il palmo, e lui dice hai toccato la cacca!!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il cane mi ha fatto un disatro ,mo mi tocca sistemare dfjsjdkjksjdkeisjssmcnncncjjvj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> blu



M vedi che coincidenze!!! ha fatto la cacca?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il cane mi ha fatto un disatro ,mo mi tocca sistemare dfjsjdkjksjdkeisjssmcnncncjjvj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> blu



stamattina non volevo alzarmi,mia figlia ancora dormiva....di solito alle 6 sono in piedi e divido la brioches con  la figlia pelosa...
bene
dormivo...
figlia pelosa si avvicina mi abbaia..io niente
mi abbaia ancora  io niente
dopo un po zompa sul letto ..chiamo mio marito che era gia in cucina ma niente...
la faccio scendere braito...tiro lei la ciabatta mancandola(l'ho fatto apposta mica volevo farle del male)
va via....
....................

mio marito ha le pessima abitudine di lasciare le asciugamani sporche a terra,perchè   metterle nel cesto costa fatica e calo di testosterone evidentemente,lei per dispetto c'ha pisciato sopra


----------



## blu (27 Giugno 2012)

*NA*



Ultimo ha detto:


> M vedi che coincidenze!!! ha fatto la cacca?


Alla mattina sarebbe il massimo per iniziare bene la giornata!
Ha rovesciato tutte le aromatiche grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Cazzarola ma io ci cucino con quelle,che pizza mi stanno venendo belle quest'anno;per forza le annaffio ogni sera :-D


----------



## blu (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ahahhaha*



Annuccia ha detto:


> stamattina non volevo alzarmi,mia figlia ancora dormiva....di solito alle 6 sono in piedi e divido la brioches con  la figlia pelosa...
> bene
> dormivo...
> figlia pelosa si avvicina mi abbaia..io niente
> ...


Dispettosi he!


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre mio figlio mi dice, papy apri la mano, apro la mano e mi dice il cane ha fatto la cacca in tutte le dita e nel centro del palmo, poi dice la mamma ha lavato qua e qua e qua cioè tutte le dita, dove non ha levato la cacca la mamma? dico qua toccando il palmo, e lui dice hai toccato la cacca!!


Ciao,

avvolte il mondo è veramente il paese ...

lo si raccontava qui in svizzera quando ero piccina 

... dai, lui si diverte un mondo ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Alla mattina sarebbe il massimo per iniziare bene la giornata!
> Ha rovesciato tutte le aromatiche grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Cazzarola ma io ci cucino con quelle,che pizza mi stanno venendo belle quest'anno;per forza le annaffio ogni sera :-D


 come ti capisco, e sai che anche mio figlio da tre anni coltiva in vaso vari tipi di aromatiche, la battaglia da noi sta con i gatti e con i ragazzini "biricchini" se mio figlio ne acchiappa uno lo fa arrosto! speziato chiaramente.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Alla mattina sarebbe il massimo per iniziare bene la giornata!
> Ha rovesciato tutte le aromatiche grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Cazzarola ma io ci cucino con quelle,che pizza mi stanno venendo belle quest'anno;per forza le annaffio ogni sera :-D


 che devo dire allora io che ho il botolo tutto denti e pisellino a fontana:singleeye:?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Bene*

Le virgole escono dalle mani,le maiuscole anche tutto torna alla normale percezzione mentale.posso partire.

Ahahahha buona giornata a tutti/e,grazie delle chiacchiere al caffe'.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> avvolte il mondo è veramente il paese ...
> 
> ...



 si!! e sai che mi ha fregato davvero! perchè nonostante sia uno scherzo conosciuto, io non lo conoscevo, quanto è bello vedere un figlio che.....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ahahahhahhahahahahhahh*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le virgole escono dalle mani,le maiuscole anche tutto torna alla normale percezzione mentale.posso partire.
> 
> Ahahahha buona giornata a tutti/e,grazie delle chiacchiere al caffe'.


Le virgole escono dalle mani,le maiuscole anche tutto torna alla normale percezzione mentaleosso partire.

Non ancora sveglissimo ,DUE PUNTI:qualche neurone sa da' sveglia'.


blu


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Dispettosi he!



la mia è troppo egocentrica....se la snobbi sono cazzi tuoi...

ricordo quando sotterrava i calzini di mio marito:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ma come'è successo*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le virgole escono dalle mani,le maiuscole anche tutto torna alla normale percezzione mentaleosso partire.
> 
> Non ancora sveglissimo ,DUE PUNTI:qualche neurone sa da' sveglia'.
> 
> ...


E' venuto un faccino?!!

Come azzo ho fatto? Mha'.

blu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Roba da ridere.....quando sono arrivato io qui ho fatto un paio di interventi biblici per profondita' e lunghezza,non me li sono salvati,e sono stati irrimediabilmente silurati scomparendo nella notte dei tempi......ed ero gia' utente registrato.....  :sonar:



vuoi farmi sentire in colpa?


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una domanda  sorge spontanea:MA CHI CAZZO è MAURIZIO?tutto sto casino per un 3d insulso cancellato ad un coione?mA SCHERZIAMO?


quoto a mani basse


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Chiara*

Stai bene che mi quoti?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai bene che mi quoti?:rotfl:



il fascino del brizzolato.....


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi farmi sentire in colpa?
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


Non mi permetterei mai con una signora,era per far capire al tipo che c'e' gente a cui e' andata anche peggio. :sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il fascino del brizzolato.....



a bordo della coupè......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai con una signora,era per far capire al tipo che c'e' gente a cui e' andata anche peggio. :sonar:



in effetti un pò mi pentii della bordata....

ma mi aveva preso la sindrome di Nelson


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Chiara*

Apperò.....coupè rossa......potente e rumorosa....!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Apperò.....coupè rossa......potente e rumorosa....!:rotfl:



:diavoletto:

vuoi trasformarmi in un toro di Pamplona?


in effetti la _fiesta_ si avvicina....


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti un pò mi pentii della bordata....
> 
> *ma mi aveva preso la sindrome di Nelson*


Oddio mi sono rovesciata

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti un pò mi pentii della bordata....
> 
> ma mi aveva preso la sindrome di Nelson


C'e' pure da dire che mi ero appena palesato,entrando con un'azione fallosa da cartellino ultrarosso


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Menomale che esiste google. :incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Per la Dea*

Ahahahha ma si è addormentato cosi'!

"Si rallegra ogni core.
Sì dolce, sì gradita
Quand'è, com'or, la vita?"

Vado, grazie per avermi fatto ripassare questa splendida sonata che risulta piu' bella cantata ;-)

E davvero un emiliano il tuo cucciolo!

blu


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ahahahha ma si è addormentato cosi'!
> 
> "Si rallegra ogni core.
> Sì dolce, sì gradita
> ...


un tortellino amoroso


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Chiara*

Certo...adoro le personalità aggressive.....è evidente!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*tortellino*



Minerva ha detto:


> un tortellino amoroso


Quale quello che abbiamo noi emiliani sui fianchi ?
Ahahhahhahaha si dai che ho capito la metafora ;-)
Vadoooooooo glurp la bagnina mi attende per salvarmi!!!

blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi lamento anzi......però a 27 anni...un pò ti pesa.......cmq meglio bianchi che nulla....nel mio caso...!!


il brizzolato ha il suo perchè. Il tinto... no. La testa rasata per me è moooolto sexy... però ragazzi... ricordate la crema solare, che si vedono cose bruttissime d'estate. E non vi depilate, please. Scusate se sono andata OT. BadGirl


----------



## Eretteo (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ricordate la crema solare, che si vedono cose bruttissime d'estate.
> Concordo
> E non vi depilate, please.
> Assolutamente d'accordo,se fossimo dei lombrichi saremmo nati senza peli
> Scusate se sono andata OT. BadGirl


Roba da ridere  :sonar:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la street art è fantastica.viva i writers.
> vogliamo i muri legali:singleeye:



se abito in un condominio e un teppista disegna cazzi e fighe e scritte scurrili, non plaudo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> se abito in un condominio e un teppista disegna cazzi e fighe e scritte scurrili, non plaudo.


è soggettivo: cos'hai contro cazzi e fighe?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che mi avete incuriosito in partenza,ora annoiato,
> 
> Vedi Nausi,*in un forum tu non puoi decidere per tutti i registrati, solo un admin puo' farlo e direi che Quiz sia molto razionale eed equilibrato...*
> 
> ...



E' admin che ha dato questa possibilità a tutti i registrati. 
Rispetto le sue scelte, e faccio uso degli strumenti che ci ha dato.

E io ora semplicemente rispondo a chi mi chiede ragione del mio operato.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si il tuo discoro è perfetto Claudio ma penso anche che* sia un po' la vostra fortuna avere un admin che vi lasci tanto spazio* e simbolo di intelligenza e rispetto verso la buona educazione.
> Io ad esempi manco mi permetterei di moderarlo un post.
> Poi qui siamo a tradimento .net ed è normale che si scaldino gli animi un pochino e che alcune parole espressioni un po hard escano.
> 
> blu



Non solo a noi.
Ci sono utenti registrati che sono contro la possibilità dei non registrati di scrivere.

Admin ha ideato questo equilibrio (che piaccia o non piaccia è un altro discorso): i non registrati sono più liberi, i registrati hanno più potere di moderazione.


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

*OSCUROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



e non aggiungo altro..... :blu:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è soggettivo: cos'hai contro cazzi e fighe?



Nulla. Non voglio che siano sui muri del palazzo dove passano i bambini.
E di nuovo. Nulla. Dipende da che cazzi e fighe.
Un bel David, o il giardino delle delizie (mia figlia mi ci ha fatto fermare davanti e ha cominciato a farmi domande su domande... ho risposto a tutte, ma alla fine sudavo come un formaggio che sta andando a male...)

Dai, Minerva, lo sai  a che mi riferisco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e non aggiungo altro..... :blu:


che ha combinato mo sto ragazzaccio?


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ha combinato mo sto ragazzaccio?


Nulla....ma lui avrà capito a cosa mi riferisco!


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nulla. Non voglio che siano sui muri del palazzo dove passano i bambini.
> 
> E di nuovo. Nulla. *Dipende da che cazzi e fighe.
> *Un bel David, o il giardino delle delizie (mia figlia mi ci ha fatto fermare davanti e ha cominciato a farmi domande su domande... ho risposto a tutte, ma alla fine sudavo come un formaggio che sta andando a male...)
> ...


e bisogna poter decidere.
vabbé, è chiaro che ora la stiamo facendo lunghissima per dilettovive la liberté


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e bisogna poter decidere.
> vabbé, è chiaro che ora la stiamo facendo lunghissima per dilettovive la liberté



Non c'entra nulla, ma ho una riproduzione di Klimt uguale al tuo avatar adesso. Mi piace tantissimo!


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Simò*

Mica ho capito.....ho scritto mi piacciono le donne aggressive?é vero!Che devo farci?:rotfloi IO ALLE SUPERIORI DISEGNAVO CAZZI A NASTRO SUI LIBRI DEI COMPAGNI DI SCUOLA.....PURTROPPO UNA VOLTA DISEGNAI UN CAZZO A DUE PAGINE....IN OBLIQUO INSOMMA...SUL LIBRO DEL SANDRO.....IL PROBLEMA?Non era il suo libro ma della prof di FILOSOFIA......!Fini che ricomprammo il libro solo perchè ero molto simpatico alla prof......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Mica ho capito*.....ho scritto mi piacciono le donne aggressive?é vero!Che devo farci?:rotfloi IO ALLE SUPERIORI DISEGNAVO CAZZI A NASTRO SUI LIBRI DEI COMPAGNI DI SCUOLA.....PURTROPPO UNA VOLTA DISEGNAI UN CAZZO A DUE PAGINE....IN OBLIQUO INSOMMA...SUL LIBRO DEL SANDRO.....IL PROBLEMA?Non era il suo libro ma della prof di FILOSOFIA......!Fini che ricomprammo il libro solo perchè ero molto simpatico alla prof......!!:rotfl:


si si...paraculo


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio



il forum libero è sotto Indice, dove c'è scritto Forum libero
:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Io*

Io paraculo?Ma io son un anima candida....!!


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io paraculo?Ma io son un anima candida....!!


:angelo:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La sua ironia la conosco  ma in questo caso in cui la discussione è calda per questioni di principio e di opportunità, ribadisco: non ho difeso* lei* , ho cancellato un 3D che a mio parere avrebbe portato polemica sterile, inutile e dannosa in Confessionale.



Intendi quella che stai scrivendo ora hahaahahahahahahaahha


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che devo dire allora io che ho il botolo tutto denti e pisellino a fontana:singleeye:?


Io vomiti dei gatti, ricci che magnano a sbafo e da qualche giorno pure una specie di gabbiano dall'aria piuttosto inquietante devo dire.

Se anche questo entra in casa Mattia si fa esplodere.
Già adesso prima di andare fuori accende le luci tipo Hollywood e scruta la notte venti minuti pe rvedere se c'è "quell'uccellaccio schifoso e *sicuramente pericoloso"*


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho detto che il tuo 3D era da querela.
> Dicevo che gli insulti non sono a mio parere esempio di libera espressione, e non lo sono (gli insulti in generale) neanche nella nostra legislazione.
> 
> A me il nick Nausicaa (doppia a finale, grazie) piace e me lo tengo
> ...


Proprio questo il punto sbagliato dal momento che non ti interessava, non dovevi comportarti da zitella impicciona! casomai
la diretta interessata avrebbe potuto cancellarlo tu eri proprio fuori luogo.
E non c'erano insulti ne volgarita al contrario di altri post che ne sono pieni.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io vomiti dei gatti, ricci che magnano a sbafo e da qualche giorno pure una specie di gabbiano dall'aria piuttosto inquietante devo dire.
> 
> Se anche questo entra in casa Mattia si fa esplodere.
> Già adesso prima di andare fuori accende le luci tipo Hollywood e scruta la notte venti minuti pe rvedere se c'è "quell'uccellaccio schifoso e *sicuramente pericoloso"*


io l'altra sera sono tornata a casa e avevo un geko che gironzolava beato e tranquillo per la mia cucina..... Yuma che lo guardava con aria schifata ...lei si gira mi guarda con due occhi che dicevano "che cosa ci fa questo coso schifoso e pericoloso in casa nostra?" ...io mi avvicino al geko, yuma mi segue, allunga una zampa, come lui si muove le scappa manco avesse avuto davanti un gorilla! ,....
insomma alla fine lo prendo e lo metto fuori e Yuma con aria soddisfatta lo guarda gli abbaia e se ne va..... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica ho capito.....ho scritto mi piacciono le donne aggressive?é vero!Che devo farci?:rotfloi IO ALLE SUPERIORI DISEGNAVO CAZZI A NASTRO SUI LIBRI DEI COMPAGNI DI SCUOLA.....PURTROPPO UNA VOLTA DISEGNAI UN CAZZO A DUE PAGINE....IN OBLIQUO INSOMMA...SUL LIBRO DEL SANDRO.....IL PROBLEMA?Non era il suo libro ma della prof di FILOSOFIA......!Fini che ricomprammo il libro solo perchè ero molto simpatico alla prof......!!:rotfl:


In quarta liceo arrivò una tipa nuova, un pò santa maria goretti e la misero vicino a mebleah: puzzava pure di sudore)ed era negata negli scritti di italiano.
Un giorno, c'era una verifica piuttosto importante, e lei passai il compito.
E il suo voto fù più alto del mio.

le chiesi di aiutarmi con matematica. Disse di no. Che non avrebbe avuto tempo.

Le presi il diario immacolato di nascosto e riempi tutte quelle pagine di cazzi.
Cazzi piccoli. Cazzi grossi. Cazzi con goccia. Senza goccia. Fini. Lunghi. Tozzi.
trecento sessanta giorni di cazzi.




Pianse.
E si fece spostare.
E io dovetti mettermi nel banco davanti alla cattedra. Da sola.
Un quarto anno d'inferno.


----------



## geko (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'altra sera sono tornata a casa e *avevo un geko che gironzolava beato e tranquillo per la mia cucina..... Yuma che lo guardava con aria schifata* ...lei si gira mi guarda con due occhi che dicevano *"che cosa ci fa questo coso schifoso e pericoloso in casa nostra?"* ...io mi avvicino al geko, yuma mi segue, allunga una zampa, come lui si muove le scappa manco avesse avuto davanti un gorilla! ,....
> insomma alla fine lo prendo e lo metto fuori e Yuma con aria soddisfatta lo guarda gli abbaia e se ne va..... :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ricordo. Sono ancora in analisi per superare il crollo di autostima provocatomi dallo sguardo eloquente del tuo canide. iange:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In quarta liceo arrivò una tipa nuova, un pò santa maria goretti e la misero vicino a mebleah: puzzava pure di sudore)ed era negata negli scritti di italiano.
> Un giorno, c'era una verifica piuttosto importante, e lei passai il compito.
> E il suo voto fù più alto del mio.
> 
> ...


Certo che vendicatrici ci si nasce,  poi  andando avanti si peggiora sempre abbassando sempre di più il livello, ma è inutile la signorilità non è per tutti.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Tebe*

Anche tu disegnatrice di cazzi?:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ricordo. Sono ancora in analisi per superare il crollo di autostima provocatomi dallo sguardo eloquente del tuo canide. iange:



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu disegnatrice di cazzi?:up:


Si. Fino a quasi vent'anni.
Poi ho smesso di disegnarli e ho cominciato ad usarli.








:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ahh*

Ahh ecco....pensavo continuavi a disegnarli......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ecco....pensavo continuavi a disegnarli......!!:rotfl:


Ora disegno solo dita medie...


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Tebe*

Ah.....adesso io disegno culi invece....!!Dimmi che culo hai ti dirò chi sei.....!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Maurizio Prepuzio...ma quanto ti stai divertendo eh?
E loro ti danno corda...

Le donne sono le donne
Devono sempre avere l'ultima parola e che sia spiritosa

Sono un po' come i serpenti schiacci la coda e alzano la testa
E ti fanno la festa...

Maurizioooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Diceva Henry Miller....
Si dimenano come cento bisce...

Ma diceva
Le fiche devono imparare a dare la mona spassionatamente


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maurizio Prepuzio...ma quanto ti stai divertendo eh?
> E loro ti danno corda...
> 
> Le donne sono le donne
> ...


Caro Conte certo che sono molto divertito, in più ho imparato, che quando vedo una ragazza  con il muso, di invitarla  subito, nel caso sia una  vendicatrice il gioco è fatto.


Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

conte, ti posso fare una domanda che mi gira da un po' di tempo?
perché non ti vedo abbastanza pazzo di tebe...voglio dire che incarna pregi che dovrebbero elettrizzarti ma non leggo la passione che mi aspetterei.
forse è troppo protagonista per un egocentrico ?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, ti posso fare una domanda che mi gira da un po' di tempo?
> perché non ti vedo abbastanza pazzo di tebe...voglio dire che incarna pregi che dovrebbero elettrizzarti ma non leggo la passione che mi aspetterei.
> forse è troppo protagonista per un egocentrico ?


Minerva sto ancora aspettando una tua risposta... lavori nel mio settore?


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, ti posso fare una domanda che mi gira da un po' di tempo?
> perché non ti vedo abbastanza pazzo di tebe...voglio dire che incarna pregi che dovrebbero elettrizzarti ma non leggo la passione che mi aspetterei.
> forse è troppo protagonista per un egocentrico ?


No.
Tu non puoi chiedermi queste cose.
Impicciati degli affari tuoi.
Le cose fuori del forum
Sono fuori del forum.
E ho imparato a non condividerle con nessuno.
Troppe beghine curiose e ruffiane.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Tu non puoi chiedermi queste cose.
> Impicciati degli affari tuoi.
> Le cose fuori del forum
> ...


fai benissimo ma parlavo del forum, ovviamente.
non mi interessa altro


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *fai benissimo ma parlavo del forum, ovviamente*.
> non mi interessa altro


si era capito benissimo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai benissimo ma parlavo del forum, ovviamente.
> non mi interessa altro


Io 
Piaccio
Moltissimo
A Tebe.
Questo è quello che tu non vedi.
Ma che è reale.
E questo è ciò che mi interessa.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io
> Piaccio
> Moltissimo
> A Tebe.
> ...



Un'altro presuntuoso qui...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

sono arrivata a pagina 13.....
basta....non leggo più...
COSA HA SCRITTO MAURIZIOOOOOOOOO???????????????????

voglio leggerlo leggerlo leggerlo.......:incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono arrivata a pagina 13.....
> basta....non leggo più...
> COSA HA SCRITTO MAURIZIOOOOOOOOO???????????????????
> 
> voglio leggerlo leggerlo leggerlo.......:incazzato:


ha scritto che il conte è un gelosone


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono arrivata a pagina 13.....
> basta....non leggo più...
> COSA HA SCRITTO MAURIZIOOOOOOOOO???????????????????
> 
> voglio leggerlo leggerlo leggerlo.......:incazzato:


anche io anche io anche io. Perchè se era roba che scotta... mi attizza eh? Se erano patàccate meno...


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche io anche io anche io. Perchè se era roba che scotta... mi attizza eh? Se erano patàccate meno...



:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah.....adesso io disegno culi invece....!!Dimmi *che culo hai *ti dirò chi sei.....!!:up:


Prensile...ma come. Te lo sei dimenticato?

flap flap triste


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono arrivata a pagina 13.....
> basta....non leggo più...
> COSA HA SCRITTO MAURIZIOOOOOOOOO???????????????????
> 
> voglio leggerlo leggerlo leggerlo.......:incazzato:


Ciao Annuccia,

ti sei proprio fissata ... :smile: ... 

Maurizio non vuole riscrivere ... 

io sono una frana a riportare ciò che era scritto ...

ma guarda, niente di che ... si poteva benissimo lasciare ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prensile...ma come. Te lo sei dimenticato?
> 
> flap flap triste


guarda, volevo ricordarglielo io ma ci sono rimasta così male che...


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda, volevo ricordarglielo io ma ci sono rimasta così male che...


Infatti volevo mettere pure te, ma non sapevo (visto Maurizio in giro )se avresti gradito la divulgazione di questo tuo segreto...

Anche io ci sono rimasta male.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia,
> 
> ti sei proprio fissata ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


non mi pare...fosse stato un niente di che non si scatenava tutto sto polverone no????


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un'altro presuntuoso qui...


Io e il conte ci capiamo.
Un egocentrico presuntuoso ne riconosce sempre un altro.
Ed è vero. Il Conte mi piace molto. Credo sia evidente anche perchè non ne faccio mistero.

Minjerva però perdonami, flap flap, come mai questa domanda al Conte?
Dimmi se sbaglio ma ho letto dello stupore nelle tue parole.
Perchè?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io e il conte ci capiamo.
> Un egocentrico presuntuoso ne riconosce sempre un altro.
> Ed è vero. *Il Conte mi piace molto*. Credo sia evidente anche perchè non ne faccio mistero.
> 
> ...


tebe lo stupore è perché *tu* dovresti piacergli a mille...e magari è così, però non lo leggo partecipe come avrei creduto.
ipotizzo che sia geloso di quanto sei "popolare"
ma quanto sono maligna


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi pare...fosse stato un niente di che non si scatenava tutto sto polverone no????


Tanto rumore per nulla Annù... un po' come magn... ehm


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non solo a noi.
> Ci sono utenti registrati che sono contro la possibilità dei non registrati di scrivere.
> 
> Admin ha ideato questo equilibrio (che piaccia o non piaccia è un altro discorso): i non registrati sono più liberi, i registrati *hanno più potere di moderazione*.


Ed è un potere sproporzionato, a mio avviso. Eliminare lo scritto e quindi un pensiero altrui è una bella responsabilità. Io non riuscirei mai a farlo. Significa eliminare la facoltà di poter esprimere un pensiero, per quanto sgradito. E' censura, sempre e comunque.

Ti sei presa questa responsabilità. Ma a nome di chi, visto che il messaggio era rivolto ad altri utenti? E' giusto che un solo utente decida cosa può essere detto su un forum pubblico?

Il paragone delle scritte sul muro non regge, non c'entra nulla. Il muro di un condominio non è fatto per essere ricoperto di scritte, mentre le pagine di un forum sono fatte per essere riempite di idee, spesso anche dure o poco piacevoli, a cui si può ribattere all'infinito, se si vuole. Posso capire la possibilità di segnalare un contenuto inadatto, ma la libertà di cancellare come e quando si vuole no, non la capisco.

E non vuol dire nulla il fatto che ci sia questa possibilità. C'è anche per me, ma io non la userei mai. Perchè ho la capacità di riflettere e agire secondo le mie idee e i miei principi. 

Visto che la libertà di espressione e il confronto con gli altri hanno un enorme valore per me, io rinuncio volentieri al mio diritto di registrato di cancellare i post dei non registrati.


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2012)

Cos'è sto casino? Non riesco a fare il pisolino.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu disegnatrice di cazzi?:up:



oddio, anche noi al liceo!
nelle ore di disegno, non ti potevi distrarre un'attimo che ti trovavi un cazzillo disegnato con la biro sulla tavola
poi si provava a cancellarlo con gomma o lametta, niente, tavola da rifare
una volta uno ha provato a consegnarla ma la prof l'ha stracciata


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi pare...fosse stato un niente di che non si scatenava tutto sto polverone no????


Ciao,

io lo ho letto isolatamente ... e leggerlo così, senza sapere niente di dispute in precedenza ... sembrava una semplice critica / opinione / conclusione ... 

condivisibile o meno ... io lo ho trovato sinceramente superfluo aprire un thread per comunicare ciò ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Cos'è sto casino? Non riesco a fare il pisolino.


questo forum non è un albergo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto rumore per nulla Annù... un po' come magn... ehm



ok si ma la curiosità rimane che posso farci....


vabeh...vado a togliermi il fango anticell dalle cosce....ci vediamo tra un po...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi pare...fosse stato un niente di che non si scatenava tutto sto polverone no????


Riassunto
Avevo scritto una considerazione a chi non vuole riceve critiche, che li sceglie per non averne, riferito al suo blog, in più consigliavo di mettere più in pratica la sua seduzione a casa invece di quei racconti che scrive visti i risultati, inoltre citavo Minerva per far capire cosa vuol dire avere classe.


Tutto qui Annuccia

Maurizio


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ed è un potere sproporzionato, a mio avviso. Eliminare lo scritto e quindi un pensiero altrui è una bella responsabilità. Io non riuscirei mai a farlo. Significa eliminare la facoltà di poter esprimere un pensiero, per quanto sgradito. E' censura, sempre e comunque.
> 
> Ti sei presa questa responsabilità. Ma a nome di chi, visto che il messaggio era rivolto ad altri utenti? E' giusto che un solo utente decida cosa può essere detto su un forum pubblico?
> 
> ...


Ciao Sole :smile:

non posso approvare ... ma ti quoto ... 

sienne


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ok si ma la curiosità rimane che posso farci....
> 
> 
> vabeh...vado a togliermi il fango anticell dalle cosce....ci vediamo tra un po...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

gas ha detto:


>


Tranquillo... non è roba pericolosa


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo... non è roba pericolosa


Mi hai rassicurato. Grazie.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riassunto
> Avevo scritto una considerazione a chi non vuole riceve critiche, che li sceglie per non averne, riferito al suo blog, in più consigliavo di mettere più in pratica la sua seduzione a casa invece di quei racconti che scrive visti i risultati, inoltre citavo Minerva per far capire cosa vuol dire avere classe.
> 
> 
> ...


Bhò, sarà il caldo, sarà che stì giorni ho la stessa vitalità di un bradipo zoppo sofferente di reumatismi, sarà che l'embolo polemico ultimamente è abbastanza assopito.....ma più di un: MA SARANNO STRACAZZI SUOI SCEGLIERE A CHI FAR LEGGERE O NON LEGGERE I SUOI RACCONTI ? non riesco a produrre.

Guarda, ti faccio leggere qualcosa di mio: C'era volta una volpe che aveva voglia di un pò d'uva..........

Come ? Davvero ? Scusa Maurì, mi hanno appena comunicato che sono passibile di plagio.......

EDIT: Per favore, qualcuno apra un Thread a Pene di Segugio (..'zzo di cane) perchè pure io voglio cancellare un thread


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ed è un potere sproporzionato, a mio avviso. Eliminare lo scritto e quindi un pensiero altrui è una bella responsabilità. Io non riuscirei mai a farlo. Significa eliminare la facoltà di poter esprimere un pensiero, per quanto sgradito. E' censura, sempre e comunque.
> 
> Ti sei presa questa responsabilità. Ma* a nome di chi*, visto che il messaggio era rivolto ad altri utenti? E' giusto che un solo utente decida cosa può essere detto su un forum pubblico?
> 
> ...



Ho risposto solo alle questioni che tiravano in ballo me direttamente.
Per il resto, è un discorso sulla bontà o meno di poter agire con la cancellazione di 3D.
La mia opinione credo ormai sia chiara, non serve che io la ripeta.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo... non è roba pericolosa



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non oso immaginare la sua reazione se avessi detto vado a farmi la ceretta all'inguine....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riassunto
> Avevo scritto una considerazione a chi non vuole riceve critiche, che li sceglie per non averne, riferito al suo blog, in più consigliavo di mettere più in pratica la sua seduzione a casa invece di quei racconti che scrive *visti i risultati, *inoltre citavo Minerva per far capire cosa vuol dire avere classe.
> 
> 
> ...


ma tu che ne sai, scusa?


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non oso immaginare la sua reazione se avessi detto vado a farmi la ceretta all'inguine....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




questo forum non è nemmeno una spa!:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo forum non è nemmeno una spa!:singleeye:


ah no?
sono in saun a, esco subito


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhò, sarà il caldo, sarà che stì giorni ho la stessa vitalità di un bradipo zoppo sofferente di reumatismi, sarà che l'embolo polemico ultimamente è abbastanza assopito.....ma più di un: MA SARANNO STRACAZZI SUOI SCEGLIERE A CHI FAR LEGGERE O NON LEGGERE I SUOI RACCONTI ? non riesco a produrre.
> 
> Guarda, ti faccio leggere qualcosa di mio: C'era volta una volpe che aveva voglia di un pò d'uva..........
> 
> Come ? Davvero ? Scusa Maurì, mi hanno appena comunicato che sono passibile di plagio.......


Ma cambiate spacciatore, Guarda che non parlavo che volevo leggere i suoi racconti, non sono mai stato interessato al  vintage , le consigliavo solo di esprimerli dal vivo invece di raccontarli visti i risultati fuori di qui.

Maurizio


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cambiate spacciatore, Guarda che non parlavo che volevo leggere i suoi racconti, non sono mai stato interessato al  vintage , le consigliavo solo di esprimerli dal vivo invece di raccontarli *visti i risultati fuori di qui.*
> 
> Maurizio



aridaje!
hanno già affisso il tabellone degli scritti e degli orali??


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo forum non è nemmeno una spa!:singleeye:



devo uscire dall'idromassaggio quindi?


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah no?
> sono in saun a, esco subito



che classe, appena uscita dalla sauna e nemmeno una goccia di sudore


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho risposto solo alle questioni che tiravano in ballo me direttamente.
> Per il resto, è un discorso sulla bontà o meno di poter agire con la cancellazione di 3D.
> La mia opinione credo ormai sia chiara, non serve che io la ripeta.


Sull'inquinamento del posto che frequenti, mah. Ognuno ha la sua soglia di sensibilità e tolleranza rispetto all'inquinamento. Per questo trovo assurdo che uno possa decidere per tutti.
Io non mi arrogherei mai questo diritto, tu sì, siamo diverse, fatte di una pasta diversa. Io non mi sento all'altezza di prendere una decisione simile, tu sì, buon per te.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> aridaje!
> hanno già affisso il tabellone degli scritti e degli orali??


No ancora no,  in orale poi era ripetente 

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

*maurizio*

mio caro l'altra sera abbiamo parlato a lungo ricordi???...

vendette,sputi nel piatto alla tebe,vestiti...abito che fa il monaco ecc ecc..di classe,eleganza  insieme a quell'altro li..(angelo merkel travestito da non registrato)
una domanda avrei voluto farti..che poco c'entra con questa baraonda che hai/avete generato...

perchè sei qui?????
cosa ci fai tu qui???

io ci sono arrivata perchè cornuta(ma questo lo avrai capito
ma tu???
puro e santo(da quel che dicevi lalrtra sera)
single pure(ma và)

perchè hai infilato il tuo nasino(ho detto nasino)
qui...


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> devo uscire dall'idromassaggio quindi?



sì, e anche quel bel tipo che si nasconde nell'oscurità delle acque!


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe lo stupore è perché *tu* dovresti piacergli a mille...e magari è così, però non lo leggo partecipe come avrei creduto.
> ipotizzo che sia geloso di quanto sei "popolare"
> ma quanto sono maligna


Ci sono cose. Pensieri. Azioni. Persone e gesti.
Che rimangono nascosti.
Perchè è giusto così.


Si. Hai avuto un pensiero maligno.


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e anche quel bel tipo che si nasconde nell'oscurità delle acque!


:fischio: quale bel tipo scusa???


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> che classe, appena uscita dalla sauna e nemmeno una goccia di sudore



ora con grande stile m'impossesso dell'idromassaggio improvvidamente lasciato da simy


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, e anche quel bel tipo che si nasconde nell*'oscurità* delle acque!



:rotfl:

l'ordine delle faccine equivale al fatto che non l'ho capita subito....


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora con grande stile m'impossesso dell'idromassaggio improvvidamente lasciato da simy


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cambiate spacciatore, Guarda che non parlavo che volevo leggere i suoi racconti, non sono mai stato interessato al  vintage , le consigliavo solo di esprimerli dal vivo invece di raccontarli visti i risultati fuori di qui.
> 
> Maurizio


La sostanza non cambia. Se, parlando per assurdo, Tebe dovesse avere delle forme antropomorfiche che ricordano uno scaldabagno elettrico da 50 litri che non vede un sifone da decenni, ma che invece scrive ottimi racconti erotici, la regola aurea è sempre quella: SONO STRACAZZI SUOI.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sull'inquinamento del posto che frequenti, mah. Ognuno ha la sua soglia di sensibilità e tolleranza rispetto all'inquinamento. Per questo trovo assurdo che uno possa decidere per tutti.
> Io non mi arrogherei mai questo diritto, tu sì, siamo diverse, fatte di una pasta diversa. Io non mi sento all'altezza di prendere una decisione simile, tu sì, buon per te.


Sole, tu dimentichi sempre che non siamo tutti uguali, ancora più difficile avvicinarla alla tua bontà d'animo e moderatezza, mai fuori delle righe, sempre squisitamente umile e educata.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riassunto
> Avevo scritto una considerazione a chi non vuole riceve critiche, che li sceglie per non averne, riferito al suo blog, in più consigliavo di mettere più in pratica la sua seduzione a casa invece di quei racconti che scrive visti i risultati, inoltre citavo Minerva per far capire cosa vuol dire avere classe.
> 
> 
> ...


Avevo scritto un commento spiegandoti alcune cose sulle pagine blindate ma...sai che c'è?
Ho cancellato.
E ti scrivo




Rosicati sto cazzo, pollo.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora con grande stile m'impossesso dell'idromassaggio improvvidamente lasciato da simy



Minerva mi raccomando conserva il tuo stile anche quando scoprirai che non doveva uscire solo Simy dall'idromassaggio:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

:racchia:





free ha detto:


> Minerva mi raccomando conserva il tuo stile anche quando scoprirai che non doveva uscire solo Simy dall'idromassaggio:singleeye:


anatema


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> 
> anatema



vabbè dai, c'erano delle mutande allegre appoggiate sul bordo, anche tu, però...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La sostanza non cambia. Se, parlando per assurdo, Tebe dovesse avere delle forme antropomorfiche che ricordano uno scaldabagno elettrico da 50 litri che non vede un sifone da decenni, ma che invece scrive ottimi racconti erotici, la regola aurea è sempre quella: SONO STRACAZZI SUOI.


Vedi parli bene di non farsi gli affari degli altri..  perchè sei intervenuto  anche tu, che strano..... 
Dammi retta camba spacciatore anzi forse è il contrasto con questo caldo, non farne proprio uso.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah no?
> sono in saun a, esco subito


No cazzo. Mi lasci da sola?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cambiate spacciatore, Guarda che non parlavo che volevo leggere i suoi racconti, non sono mai stato interessato al  vintage ,* le consigliavo solo di esprimerli dal vivo *invece di raccontarli visti i risultati fuori di qui.
> 
> Maurizio



ahhhhhhhhhhhh
volevi un appuntamento galante????

e facevi prima a chiedrlo no???


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma cambiate spacciatore, Guarda che non parlavo che volevo leggere i suoi racconti, non sono mai stato interessato al  vintage , le consigliavo solo di esprimerli dal vivo invece di raccontarli visti i risultati fuori di qui.
> 
> Maurizio


Quindi leggi i miei racconti di vita in chiaro e ti masturbi, ok.
L'abbiamo capito.
Stai un pò buonino pollastro.
Ora scrivo un racconto erotico in chiaro solo per te.
Va bene?
Maurizio&Tebe
Dove osano i coraggiosi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

scusate, con la classe che mi è rimasta...che ormai è la seconda B,
chiederei a qualcuno si potesse spostare questo thread ameno che  a me scappa da ridere.
ben gentili


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi parli bene di non farsi gli affari degli altri..  perchè sei intervenuto  anche tu, che strano.....
> Dammi retta camba spacciatore anzi forse è il contrasto con questo caldo, non farne proprio uso.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


......disse lo scalatore di specchi.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ......disse lo scalatore di specchi.


senza ventose


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> senza ventose



specchi unti con olio anticellulite....che dal ridere ho rovesciato sulla tastiera....e cosa più bella continuo a scrivere imbrattando tutto senza curarmene....:rotfl:


michia che casino...e chi pulisce sto inferno ora....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un commento spiegandoti alcune cose sulle pagine blindate ma...sai che c'è?
> Ho cancellato.
> E ti scrivo
> 
> ...




Senti ti stai rendendo proprio ridicola, stai parlando con la persona sbagliata, conoscere il lavoro che faccio, ti dovrebbe aver portato consiglio, ma è più forte di te, l 'essere gitana non ti fa ragionare.
Non mi frega niente di quello che scrivi,  ti piace essere  spavalda al centro dell 'attenzione?  impara a non tirarti indietro alle critiche, altrimenti  diventi poco credibile.

Maurizio


----------



## Annuccia (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti ti stai rendendo proprio ridicola, stai parlando con la persona sbagliata, *conoscere il lavoro che faccio, ti dovrebbe aver portato consiglio*, ma è più forte di te, l 'essere gitana non ti fa ragionare.
> Non mi frega niente di quello che scrivi,  ti piace essere  spavalda al centro dell 'attenzione?  impara a non tirarti indietro alle critiche, altrimenti  diventi poco credibile.
> 
> Maurizio


perchè???


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi leggi i miei racconti di vita in chiaro e ti masturbi, ok.
> L'abbiamo capito.
> Stai un pò buonino pollastro.
> Ora scrivo un racconto erotico in chiaro solo per te.
> ...



Si ti pensero, magari ti faccio fare qualche particina nello spot della Kukident contenta, mettiti l 'anima in pace io esco con ventenni cara.


Maurizio


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti ti stai rendendo proprio ridicola, stai parlando con la persona sbagliata, conoscere il lavoro che faccio, ti dovrebbe aver portato consiglio, ma è più forte di te, l 'essere gitana non ti fa ragionare.
> Non mi frega niente di quello che scrivi,  ti piace essere  spavalda al centro dell 'attenzione?  impara a non tirarti indietro alle critiche, altrimenti  diventi poco credibile.
> 
> Maurizio


Ciao Maurizio,
che lavoro fai?


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ti pensero, magari ti faccio fare qualche particina nello spot della Kukident contenta, mettiti l 'anima in pace i*o esco con ventenni cara.*
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Pure io. Se volessi.
Ma il livello è troppo basso.
Di che ci parlo?

Scusa...di nuovo il maledetto catetere che si sfila.
GEKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao Maurizio,
> che lavoro fai?


Creo spot pubblicitari.

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

ma di quali racconti parlate?


----------



## gas (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Creo spot pubblicitari.
> 
> Maurizio


Quindi sei un artista!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io. Se volessi.
> Ma il livello è troppo basso.
> Di che ci parlo?
> 
> ...



Mai parlato di conversare...


Maurizio


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai parlato di conversare...
> 
> 
> Maurizio



ballare?


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma di quali racconti parlate?


dei miei sul blog. 
Che sono disponibili solo per chi scelgo io, al contrario appunto del blog che ho lasciato aperto sia ai non registrati che ai registrati.


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ballare?


naaaaaa.
non può essere ballerino...pensi a lei? Ops. Lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dei miei sul blog.
> Che sono disponibili solo per chi scelgo io, al contrario appunto del blog che ho lasciato aperto sia ai non registrati che ai registrati.



Ma inutile che rigiri i discorsi come sempre, i tuoi blog non c'entravano niente nel mio 3d, vuoi che lo riscrivo?



Maurizio


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Creo spot pubblicitari.
> 
> Maurizio


Ah ok.
Quindi ne crei la sceneggiatura o sei alla regia?


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma che cosa ci frega del lavoro di questo adesso?A maurizo ce ne frega ncazzo.....!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma inutile che rigiri i discorsi come sempre, i tuoi blog non c'entravano niente nel mio 3d, vuoi che lo riscrivo?
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


rosicone!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cosa ci frega del lavoro di questo adesso?A maurizo ce ne frega ncazzo.....!!!


Chiedevo, perchè ha parlato più volte del suo lavoro.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cosa ci frega del lavoro di questo adesso?A maurizo ce ne frega ncazzo.....!!!




Hai appena finito pranzo con il quarto di bue che avevi squarciato questa mattina?


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> naaaaaa.
> non può essere ballerino...pensi a lei? Ops. Lui?





in realtà, no
non ho idea di chi sia, a me sembra nuovo, e a te?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi parli bene di non farsi gli affari degli altri..  perchè sei intervenuto  anche tu, che strano.....
> Dammi retta camba spacciatore anzi forse è il contrasto con questo caldo, non farne proprio uso.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



te la stai cercando di nuovo


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un'altro presuntuoso qui...


Chi io?
Come osi?
E non solo presuntuoso, ma anche permaloso, irascibile, suscettibile, musone, mai contento, porco depravato, intortatore sic et simpliciter, provocatore e in più adesso sono in psicoterapia. Ma anzichè cambiare psicoterapeuta a random finchè non trovo quello che mi dice quello che voglio sentirmi dire, ho avuto una fortuna incalcolabile.
Sta pazza cretina della psicologa non fa altro che lamentarsi dei difetti di suo marito: a me non pare vero assumerli su di me e sperimentarli nel campo! Capisci? Carina?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma di quali racconti parlate?



sorella, ammazza il coniglio, ti prego

miiiii


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mio caro l'altra sera abbiamo parlato a lungo ricordi???...
> 
> vendette,sputi nel piatto alla tebe,vestiti...abito che fa il monaco ecc ecc..di classe,eleganza  insieme a quell'altro li..(angelo merkel travestito da non registrato)
> una domanda avrei voluto farti..che poco c'entra con questa baraonda che hai/avete generato...
> ...


Allora. Vengo e ti spiego.
Dice che c'è un forum dove si broccola. Magari scoperto dopo il famosissimo servizio delle iene.
Andiamo a leggere. Ma mica c'iscriviamo, Mica siamo scemi, noi.
Allora. 
Su Disquisizioni Culturali: magari l'ultimo libro letto è La Gabbianella e il Gatto quando andava di moda, che ci scrivi a fare.
Su Società: giusto qualche post indignato contro i politici, e così fai pure la parte di quello impegnato civilimente, che male non è 
Su Amore e Sesso: non ci può entrare.
Su Forum Libero: si ci entri, leggi, ti diverti, ma più che postare una quaresima di faccine non ci riesci.
Confessionale: è qui che bisogna giocarsela bene. La pacchia è qui. Qui posta, quota, zompa, copia e incolla. Mette qualche citazione dotta o alla bacio perugina. Ti travesti da paladino e/o da debosciato a seconda dei casi. Cavalchi l'onda. Qui fai il buono e il cattivo. Sei un pò Gandhi e Buddha e un pò Rocco Siffredi. E speri che prima o poi qualcuna cada. Ed è probabile che quella che ci cade si trova: qualcuna colpita da cotanta saggezza in un involcuro così bello alla Denim la si potrebbe anche trovare, solo che il risultato lo sai quale sarebbe ? Che stà donna scivolerà su di lui come quando al mare scivolando sopra una medusa vai a finì sopra a un'altra medusa  Plaaaafff Plafffff (E'  il suono che fai quando scivoli sopra una medusa ) (Tebe è il massimo dello splatter che possso permettermi con questo caldo), schizzando "desideri ovunque: per lui di acchiapparne un'altra, per lei di ri-essere sfortunata e ri-scivolare sopra un'altra medusa 

N.d.A.: Visto che eravamo in tema letterario, m'è partito l'embolo dello scrittore, non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia,
> 
> ti sei proprio fissata ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Embè sai quanto gode a lasciare a bocca asciutta il vostro becero curiosume? Eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> in realtà, no
> non ho idea di chi sia, a me sembra nuovo, e a te?


anche a me in effetti.
Deve essersi stufato di guardare le coppie da dietro i cespugli, magari soffre il caldo...

che bello.
Abbiamo un guardone nuovo!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe lo stupore è perché *tu* dovresti piacergli a mille...e magari è così, però non lo leggo partecipe come avrei creduto.
> ipotizzo che sia geloso di quanto sei "popolare"
> ma quanto sono maligna


Un'altra che crede di poter manipolare un uomo come me...tsè...ma figuriamoci...
Se ti informi in giro scoprirai che le donne impazziscono per me...
Dove il per non è come preposizione finale...ma causale...
Impazziscono attraverso di me...
Perchè ogni qual volta pensano di avermi inquadrato io cambio lo scenario e rti dico...te saludo...meneghina...

E così al mio fianco: solo quella che riesce a starmi dietro no?

Mi spiego meglio: lei pensa che io ami le smancerie.
Ok...e me ne dà 250 kili.
Poi appunto pasciuto di smancerie le dico...cosa sono tutte queste smancerie? Ti sembro un rammollito insicuro del cazzo? Adesso voglio strapon e bondage e tutto sesso estremo...

E lei Dimmi solo quando e e dove...

E capisci minerva...finalmente mi sento amatoooooooooooooooooooo!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Maestra insegna...

Invece con le altre donne...mi tocca sempre pervertire una piccola fetta di me stesso...du palle...ma du palle...ma du palle...

Esempio io mi accorgo che vuoi essere adulata? Ok...allora mi metto lì a dirti 50 volte quanto sei bellissima...
Così t mi fai gli occhietti dolci e sospiri e dici che uomo sei conte...

Dio mio...
Finirà mai sto circo?

Tu vuoi il buffone? Ok mi metto a fare il buffone...

E vanti...vanti vanti....

Poi mi chiama Geko e mi dice...
Ma piantale lì che andiamo a farci un par di birre...
Ah ok...
Ciao ragazze io vado!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rosicone!


Lui???ah ah ah!!Ma rosicone de che??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dei miei sul blog.
> Che sono disponibili solo per chi scelgo io, al contrario appunto del blog che ho lasciato aperto sia ai non registrati che ai registrati.


ma quale blog? dove?


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora. Vengo e ti spiego.
> Dice che c'è un forum dove si broccola. *Magari scoperto dopo il famosissimo servizio delle iene*.
> Andiamo a leggere. Ma mica c'iscriviamo, Mica siamo scemi, noi.
> Allora.
> ...


Ma c'era stato un servizio delle iene su trad.net?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*3D seconda ciak  ( te la sei voluta)*



Tebe ha detto:


> rosicone!


E' inutile che sfuggi alle critiche, addiritura scegli chi possa criticarti creando blog privati per ricevere solo consensi, con  racconti erotici stile anni 80 tipo  "la soldatessa ci sta con il colonnello". visti i risultati, ti consiglierei di concentrarti ad essere più erotica con chi ti sta accanto fuori di qui, per non farlo andare a cercare altrove.

Minerva non la cito più, dato che fa un sacco di domande ma non da mai risposte.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ti informi in giro scoprirai che le donne impazziscono per me...
> 
> 
> .


Si si certo.
Dopo avere visto   le foto del tuo genetliaco sul tuo blog ora non ne dubito affatto!


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma c'era stato un servizio delle iene su trad.net?


Si. Mi pare di ricordare fosse delle Iene. Il mattino dopo il numero dei contatti era impressionante


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *E' inutile che sfuggi alle critiche, addiritura scegli chi possa criticarti creando blog privati per ricevere solo consensi, con  racconti erotici stile anni 80 tipo  "la soldatessa ci sta con il colonnello". visti i risultati, ti consiglierei di concentrarti ad essere più erotica con chi ti sta accanto fuori di qui, per non farlo andare a cercare altrove.*
> 
> Minerva non la cito più, dato che fa un sacco di domande ma non da mai risposte.
> 
> ...



Stai bravino dai..
ti mando una mia foto così puoi fare meglio auto erotismo


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Mi pare di ricordare fosse delle Iene. Il mattino dopo il numero dei contatti era impressionante


Azz mi piacerebbe vederlo 
Se avessi tempo / voglia / sbattimento per trovare qualche riferimento te ne sarei grato :up:

Senza impegno ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora. Vengo e ti spiego.
> Dice che c'è un forum dove si broccola. Magari scoperto dopo il famosissimo servizio delle iene.
> Andiamo a leggere. Ma mica c'iscriviamo, Mica siamo scemi, noi.
> Allora.
> ...


Embè...
Cosa credi che abbia fatto io?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E non faccio il piaccione con Tebe...
Perchè quella donna si intorta in un certo modo...
Che non te lo svelo...
Sennò tu me la freghi...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai bravino dai..
> ti mando una mia foto così puoi fare meglio auto erotismo


Ho dovuto riscriverlo perchè eri fuori argomento!
Questo era il mio 3D
Se un giorno vedrai uno spot con una che sputa nella minestra forse capirai più di me, ma non ci conto più di tanto.


Ciao Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho dovuto riscriverlo perchè eri fuori argomento!
> Questo era il mio 3D
> Se un giorno vedrai uno spot con una che sputa nella minestra forse capirai più di me, ma non ci conto più di tanto.
> 
> ...


Tutto sto casino per sta cosa qui?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Dovevi scrivere...Tebe Sborona come nessuni.
Allora si che facevi l'effetton eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Maurizio
Sai una cosa?
Da un lato vorrei essere una mosca che entra in un negozio di estetiste o parrucchiere per origliare i discorsi delle donne...
Dall'altro mi dico...mah meglio di no...

Maurizio
Maeglio non sapere...

Ma mi spieghi perchè hai paura delle donne?
cosa ti hanno fatto?


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho dovuto riscriverlo perchè eri fuori argomento!
> Questo era il mio 3D
> Se un giorno vedrai uno spot con una che sputa nella minestra forse capirai più di me, ma non ci conto più di tanto.
> 
> ...



e cosa dovrebbe capire più di te?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto sto casino per sta cosa qui?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Dovevi scrivere...Tebe Sborona come nessuni.
> Allora si che facevi l'effetton eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Paura delle donne? Buona questa, al contrario mi divertono molto,  allo stesso ammiro anche le donne che hanno classe e stile il problema che  ce ne sono veramente poche.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto sto casino per sta cosa qui?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Dovevi scrivere...Tebe Sborona come nessuni.
> Allora si che facevi l'effetton eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


sputato nel biberon?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Paura delle donne? Buona questa, al contrario mi divertono molto,  *allo stesso ammiro anche le donne che hanno classe e stile* il problema che  ce ne sono veramente poche.
> 
> Maurizio


Sei il cugino di secondo grado di Lothar. T'abbiamo sgamato


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Paura delle donne? Buona questa, al contrario mi divertono molto,  allo stesso ammiro anche le donne che hanno classe e stile il problema che  ce ne sono veramente poche.
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio ti sbagli...
Vedi che sei inesperto?
Molte ti fanno credere di essere di classe e di stile.
E tu ti soffermi lì...
Come insegna Junger: spesso nei ripostigli dei musei scopriamo opere d'arte eccezionali.
Affina l'occhio.

Si lo so che ti divertono molto...
Invece capisci loro vorrebbero che tu facessi divertire loro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' inutile che sfuggi alle critiche, addiritura scegli chi possa criticarti creando blog privati per ricevere solo consensi, con racconti erotici stile anni 80 tipo "la soldatessa ci sta con il colonnello". visti i risultati, ti consiglierei di concentrarti ad essere più erotica con chi ti sta accanto fuori di qui, per non farlo andare a cercare altrove.
> 
> Minerva non la cito più, dato che fa un sacco di domande ma non da mai risposte.
> 
> ...


Neanche una proposta indecente? Un'insulto indimenticabile? Uno schiaffo morale? oddio chissà come c'è rimasta male Tebina.
Ma com'era la trama de "la soldatessa ci sta con il colonnello"? la fotografia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei il cugino di secondo grado di Lothar. T'abbiamo sgamato


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Neanche una proposta indecente? Un'insulto indimenticabile? Uno schiaffo morale? oddio chissà come c'è rimasta male Tebina.
> Ma com'era la trama de "la soldatessa ci sta con il colonnello"? la fotografia?


Parliamone, Nadia Cassini che chiamava Coglionello Lino Banfi......Secchiate di stile e classe, e non sono ironico D


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei il cugino di secondo grado di Lothar. T'abbiamo sgamato


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei il cugino di secondo grado di Lothar. T'abbiamo sgamato


Ti avevo dato un buon consiglio ma vedo che non è servito a niente, fra un pò crederai di vedere  anche un drago che ti passa davanti il computer, ma smetti se ti fa questo effetto scusa.


N.B. Chi vuole broccolare come dici tu si registra svegliati.

Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti avevo dato un buon consiglio ma vedo che non è servito a niente, fra un pò crederai di vedere  anche un drago che ti passa davanti il computer, ma smetti se ti fa questo effetto scusa.
> 
> 
> N.B. Chi vuole broccolare come dici tu si registra svegliati.
> ...


Maurizio, ma la sua era una battuta...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti avevo dato un buon consiglio ma vedo che non è servito a niente, fra un pò crederai di vedere  anche un drago che ti passa davanti il computer, ma smetti se ti fa questo effetto scusa.
> 
> 
> N.B. Chi vuole broccolare come dici tu si registra svegliati.
> ...


Maurizio
Occhio che prima di postare dovresti leggerlo un po' il forum
Altrimenti rischi sempre di prendere lucciole per lanterne eh?
Si ok...sono tutte lucciole...femo prima...ok.:smile:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti avevo dato un buon consiglio ma vedo che non è servito a niente, fra un pò crederai di vedere  anche un drago che ti passa davanti il computer, ma smetti se ti fa questo effetto scusa.
> 
> 
> N.B. Chi vuole broccolare come dici tu si registra svegliati.
> ...


e dai che stava scherzando! ammazza come siamo permalosi!


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maurizio
> Occhio che prima di postare dovresti leggerlo un po' il forum
> Altrimenti rischi sempre di prendere lucciole per lanterne eh?
> Si ok...sono tutte lucciole...femo prima...ok.:smile:



non ce la fa...non ce la fa....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ed è un potere sproporzionato, a mio avviso. Eliminare lo scritto e quindi un pensiero altrui è una bella responsabilità. Io non riuscirei mai a farlo. Significa eliminare la facoltà di poter esprimere un pensiero, per quanto sgradito. E' censura, sempre e comunque.
> 
> Ti sei presa questa responsabilità. Ma a nome di chi, visto che il messaggio era rivolto ad altri utenti? E' giusto che un solo utente decida cosa può essere detto su un forum pubblico?
> 
> ...


Quoto, non posso approvare purtroppo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto, non posso approvare purtroppo


farfy ma quella giornalista lombarda che conduceva un tg che aveva il blog e veniva qui ogni tanto c'è ancora?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

cos'è sto flap flap che scrivete ogni tanto? il rumore delle ali?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> cos'è sto flap flap che scrivete ogni tanto? il rumore delle ali?


no, è il rumore delle ciglia quando si fanno gli occhioni tipo Bambi...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un'altra che crede di poter manipolare un uomo come me...tsè...ma figuriamoci...
> Se ti informi in giro scoprirai che le donne impazziscono per me...
> Dove il per non è come preposizione finale...ma causale...
> Impazziscono attraverso di me...
> ...


Da quando ti leggo mi domando sempre la stessa cosa: ma che donne frequenti, perchè io così "sceme" ne conosco proprio poche....


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da quando ti leggo mi domando sempre la stessa cosa: ma che donne frequenti, perchè io così "sceme" ne conosco proprio poche....


io ho smesso di farmi domande.....:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> cos'è sto flap flap che scrivete ogni tanto? il rumore delle ali?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, è il rumore delle ciglia quando si fanno gli occhioni tipo Bambi...


Potrebbe essere scambiato con



:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un'altra che crede di poter manipolare un uomo come me...tsè...ma figuriamoci...
> Se ti informi in giro scoprirai che le donne impazziscono per me...
> Dove il per non è come preposizione finale...ma causale...
> Impazziscono attraverso di me...
> ...


 non mi ricordo più cosa ti avevo chiestozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
z
z
z
z
z


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la fa...non ce la fa....


Beh insomma prendersi una Minerva e scartare una Tebe...l
Dicono da noi...
Pazienza poareto ma anca stupido no eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da quando ti leggo mi domando sempre la stessa cosa: ma che donne frequenti, perchè io così "sceme" ne conosco proprio poche....


Allora dammi tu un'idea su qualcuna che potrei frequentare no?
Ne conosco molte che si credono intelligenti.
E ne sono convinte perchè cercano sempre un'altra intelligente come loro, che passi il tempo a dire...oh ma quanto sei intelligente, o ma quanto siamo intelligenti. E sembrano un gruppo di quaglie che si credono aquile.

Io cerco solo di regalare quel briciolo di illusione che serve a loro per non tagliarsi le vene eh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi ricordo più cosa ti avevo chiestozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


visto?
Sistemata un'altra volta.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma prendersi una Minerva e scartare una Tebe...l
> Dicono da noi...
> Pazienza poareto ma anca stupido no eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma noooooooooooo...
Mi hanno appena rubinato sto post...
Ma noooooooooooooooooo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dammi tu un'idea su qualcuna che potrei frequentare no?
> Ne conosco molte che si credono intelligenti.
> E ne sono convinte perchè cercano sempre un'altra intelligente come loro, che passi il tempo a dire...oh ma quanto sei intelligente, o ma quanto siamo intelligenti. E sembrano un gruppo di quaglie che si credono aquile.
> 
> Io cerco solo di regalare quel briciolo di illusione che serve a* loro per non tagliarsi le vene eh*?





appunto....che donne frequenti???

cioè io dovrei farmi pigliare per il culo (regalare un briciolo di illusione io lo intepreto cosi) per sentirmi meglio??? no davvero conte la domanda ora è seria: ma te le vai a pescare apposta disadattate e complessate?? no fammi capire perchè io da donna non potrei mai farmi "regalare un briciolo di illusione"


----------



## Tebe (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dammi tu un'idea su qualcuna che potrei frequentare no?
> Ne conosco molte che si credono intelligenti.
> E ne sono convinte perchè cercano sempre un'altra intelligente come loro, che passi il tempo a dire...oh ma quanto sei intelligente, o ma quanto siamo intelligenti. E sembrano un gruppo di quaglie che si credono aquile.
> 
> Io cerco solo di regalare quel briciolo di illusione che serve a loro per non tagliarsi le vene eh?


non ho resistito...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dammi tu un'idea su qualcuna che potrei frequentare no?
> Ne conosco molte che si credono intelligenti.
> E ne sono convinte perchè cercano sempre un'altra intelligente come loro, che passi il tempo a dire...oh ma quanto sei intelligente, o ma quanto siamo intelligenti. E sembrano un gruppo di quaglie che si credono aquile.
> 
> *Io cerco solo di regalare quel briciolo di illusione che serve a loro per non tagliarsi le vene eh?*


Ecco appunto l'ultima cosa che vuole una donna è un uomo che le crei illusioni in un momento in cui vuoletagliarsi le vene.....

Per il resto per me puoi frequentare chi vuoi, sinceramente visto che sei tutto tranne che un uomo poco intelligente credo che potresti frequentare donne che non credono a ogni stronzata che gli racconti. E lo dico per te non per loro.
Trovo svilente per la mia persona frequentare uomini sciocchi che si bevono quello che dico....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto....che donne frequenti???
> 
> cioè io dovrei farmi pigliare per il culo (regalare un briciolo di illusione io lo intepreto cosi) per sentirmi meglio??? no davvero conte la domanda ora è seria: ma te le vai a pescare apposta disadattate e complessate?? no fammi capire perchè io da donna non potrei mai farmi "regalare un briciolo di illusione"



e come sempre o scrivi tu o scrivo io, tanto diciamo le stesse cose


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dammi tu un'idea su qualcuna che potrei frequentare no?
> Ne conosco molte che si credono intelligenti.
> E ne sono convinte perchè cercano sempre un'altra intelligente come loro, che passi il tempo a dire...oh ma quanto sei intelligente, o ma quanto siamo intelligenti. E sembrano un gruppo di quaglie che si credono aquile.
> 
> Io cerco solo di regalare quel briciolo di illusione che serve a loro per non tagliarsi le vene eh?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
E questo smeraldato eh?
Proprio vero eh?
Quello che una ti toglie, un'altra te lo rende con gli interessi...

Ovvio non posso piacere a tutte no?
Sarei un qualunquista no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e come sempre o scrivi tu o scrivo io, tanto diciamo le stesse cose


infatti conviene dividerci i compiti...sennò fatichiamo in due! :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dammi tu un'idea su qualcuna che potrei frequentare no?
> Ne conosco molte che si credono intelligenti.
> E ne sono convinte perchè cercano sempre un'altra intelligente come loro, che passi il tempo a dire...oh ma quanto sei intelligente, o ma quanto siamo intelligenti. E sembrano un gruppo di quaglie che si credono aquile.
> 
> Io cerco solo di regalare quel briciolo di illusione che serve a loro per non tagliarsi le vene eh?


parli di me?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto....che donne frequenti???
> 
> cioè io dovrei farmi pigliare per il culo (regalare un briciolo di illusione io lo intepreto cosi) per sentirmi meglio??? no davvero conte la domanda ora è seria: ma te le vai a pescare apposta disadattate e complessate?? no fammi capire perchè io da donna non potrei mai farmi "regalare un briciolo di illusione"


Purtroppo io percepisco molte donne così.
E non so cosa farci.
Ma sono loro che mi cercano.
Non io loro.
Ho smesso di frequentare donne.
Mi hanno decisamente deluso e stufato.
E sono tornato dagli amici del bar.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto....che donne frequenti???
> 
> cioè io dovrei farmi pigliare per il culo (regalare un briciolo di illusione io lo intepreto cosi) per sentirmi meglio??? no davvero conte la domanda ora è seria: ma te le vai a pescare apposta disadattate e complessate?? no fammi capire perchè io da donna non potrei mai farmi "regalare un briciolo di illusione"


Oddio a me non sembra un discorso così fuori dal mondo.

Non credo che fosse quello che il Conte volesse dire, ma non è poi così difficile
infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone.

Quanto volte si è detto che si tradisce perchè manca qualcosa all'interno della coppia?
Ecco, credo che alcune persone siano brave a percepire queste mancanze,
e a far leva su di esse.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto l'ultima cosa che vuole una donna è un uomo che le crei illusioni in un momento in cui vuoletagliarsi le vene.....
> 
> Per il resto per me puoi frequentare chi vuoi, sinceramente visto che sei tutto tranne che un uomo poco intelligente credo che potresti frequentare donne che non credono a ogni stronzata che gli racconti. E lo dico per te non per loro.
> Trovo svilente per la mia persona frequentare uomini sciocchi che si bevono quello che dico....


Ma io cosa ci posso fare se una donna con ostinazione vuole che io veda quello che vede lei?
Me lo spieghi?
Contenta lei contente tutte no?

NO.
Sono poco intelligente.
Se fossi stato più furbo e intelligente 
Non mi sarei fatto prendere per il culo da certe donne: non trovi?

Sono le insicurezze femminili ad imbarazzarmi.


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Oddio a me non sembra un discorso così fuori dal mondo.
> 
> Non credo che fosse quello che il Conte volesse dire, ma non è poi così difficile
> infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone.
> ...


io l'ho interpretata diversamente....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto....che donne frequenti???
> 
> cioè io dovrei farmi pigliare per il culo (regalare un briciolo di illusione io lo intepreto cosi) per sentirmi meglio??? no davvero conte la domanda ora è seria: ma te le vai a pescare apposta disadattate e complessate?? no fammi capire perchè io da donna non potrei mai farmi "regalare un briciolo di illusione"


Loro hanno cercato me.
Ho smesso con il buon samaritanesimo.
Adesso sono il feroce pincettino.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho interpretata diversamente....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io cosa ci posso fare se una donna con ostinazione vuole che io veda quello che vede lei?
> Me lo spieghi?
> Contenta lei contente tutte no?
> 
> ...


Semplicemenye le dici che non vedi quello che vede lei e cambi strada. Non fai finta di vedere quello che vede lei per farla contenta..
Non saprei non conosco donne che ti hanno preso per il culo.......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemenye le dici che non vedi quello che vede lei e cambi strada. Non fai finta di vedere quello che vede lei per farla contenta..
> Non saprei non conosco donne che ti hanno preso per il culo.......


io sono intelligente, dai Farfy!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro hanno cercato me.
> Ho smesso con il buon samaritanesimo.
> Adesso sono il feroce pincettino.


ecco le spine. A me non la racconti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemenye le dici che non vedi quello che vede lei e cambi strada. Non fai finta di vedere quello che vede lei per farla contenta..
> Non saprei non conosco donne che ti hanno preso per il culo.......


E perchè?
Io faccio come mi pare: Non ti è mai entrato nella testa che io: non sono te.
E seguo i miei schemi comportamentali.
Hai voglia tu di dirglielo eh?
Hai voglia...
Appunto cambio strada e faccio finta di vedere quello che vede lei purchè la pianti no?

E che qua i mariti mi smentiscano se non facciamo così per evitare discussioni o per far tacere la pecola.

Dove siete maritini eh?

Quando lei è intestardita su una cosa che si fa?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Cos'è sto casino? Non riesco a fare il pisolino.


Ahahahhahahahahah

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ti pensero, magari ti faccio fare qualche particina nello spot della Kukident contenta, mettiti l 'anima in pace io esco con ventenni cara.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Questa poi è la parte piu' interessante della telenovelas...
Tutte uguali al giorno d'oggi,che tristezza cazzi,pupine dalle tettine in fiore,scopate scopate scopate.

Povero me, vo a fare l'eremita,tristezza ma dove cazzo è andato l'amore???

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ballare?


Cavoli che ridere sto post!!!!

Stermiii do stai?

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ahahhahaha*



quintina ha detto:


> cos'è sto flap flap che scrivete ogni tanto? il rumore delle ali?


Non ho mai capito neppure io cosa fosse il flop flop...

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cavoli che ridere sto post!!!!
> 
> Stermiii do stai?
> 
> blu


Mi dispiace contraddirti ma il 3d più divertente è quello di Toygirl  haahahahahahahaha una panzana dietro l 'altra ahahahahahaha
nun se po legge hahahahaahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla faccia del forum libero, il mio primo 3D cancellato in 3 secondi complimenti complimenti
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Sono gli utenti a moderare il forum. Poi ho letto, e mi è sembrato che te la cercavi. Non è un ottimo inizio cercarselo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> basta una sola cliccata da parte di chiunque e si cancella ?


io leggo poi cosa è stato segnalato. se non è nulla ripubblico. ma se diventa abitudine esigo un dente per il mio rosario


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porc...si è di nuovo tolto il catetere...GEKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Ma ti hanno bannato ancora?


non riesce a fare di meno, ormai la sua presenza-assenza è istituzionale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebinar ha detto:


> Sei troppo pollo.
> Ti ha bruciato e che non puoi leggere il blog?
> Io l'ho solo presupposto che fosse per quello visto il commento di Oscuro e la tempistica con le mie pagine di blog..
> 
> ...


mi incuriosisce questa discussione. dal tono, vi conoscete. hmmm :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> Non serve registrarmi, lo avrebbe cancellato lo stesso, magari mettendosi sotto la scrivania dell 'amministratore del server ,mi sarei preso la colpa anche di qualche colpo della strega vista l 'età
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Tebe ti ha proprio colpito nel centro delle tue attenzioni. Tanto che ora ti sei abbassato un po' troppo. Ora mi sarebbe venuto una battutaccia, ma sono un Gentleman :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Roba da ridere.....quando sono arrivato io qui ho fatto un paio di interventi biblici per profondita' e lunghezza,non me li sono salvati,e sono stati irrimediabilmente silurati scomparendo nella notte dei tempi......ed ero gia' utente registrato.....  :sonar:


se ti ricordi una frase te lo scavo ... per fartelo salvare. manda PM


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma scusa se nausicaa ha cancellato un 3D senza essere un admin, non vuol dire che tutti i registrati possono cancellare? quindi vuol dire anche che l'admin ha dato questo potere.
> 
> E se nausicaa può cancellare anche su i registrati, ma non è così ( credo) non vuol dire che è sempre volontà dell'admin? In sostanza chi ci trasi nausicaa? che centra quindi nausicaa? Eventualmente centra l'admin a cui tu ti riferisci come unica mente eccelsa. Admin *non dico che non hai una mente eccelsa* ma sei nel discorso e quindi :rotfl:


ho una mente spongiforma imbevuta di pensieri al di là di qualunque immaginazione :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono gli utenti a moderare il forum. Poi ho letto, e mi è sembrato che te la cercavi. Non è un ottimo inizio cercarselo


5700 visualizzazioni in meno di un giorno per un 3D è un record, ci si potrebbe discutere una lezione di un piano di marketing:
-Analisi e raccolta informazioni
-Obbiettivi – Strategie - Strumenti
-Verifica e Risultati

Chi sarebbe il pollo o parliamo al plurale?


Maurizio


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 5700 visualizzazioni in meno di un giorno per un 3D è un record, ci si potrebbe discutere una lezione di un piano di marketing:
> -Analisi e raccolta informazioni
> -Obbiettivi – Strategie - Strumenti
> -Verifica e Risultati
> ...


Ciao Maurizio,

ma record di che cosa?

dipende sempre a cosa uno mira ... 

perché come qualità / sostanza ... lascia a desiderare ... 

non è la quantità che fa la differenza ... cioè non sempre ... 

... ne sono consapevole che ciò è rivolto anche al forum ... 

sienne


----------



## Eretteo (28 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se ti ricordi una frase te lo scavo ... per fartelo salvare. manda PM


Eran due dei miei primissimi interventi,dopo mesi non ricordo piu' i dettagli,so solo che stavo ancora decidendo quale cromia usare,probabilmente erano scritti in verde chiaro.
Grazie comunque.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Allora*

Ogni tanto su questi lidi....sbarca il fenomeno di turno.....!Adesso è arrivato il SOR maurizio....che senza presentazione alcuna....inizia a postare con provocazioni ed insulti verso Tebe,non contento stò Sgarbi telematico...mi accusa di aver cancellato....il suo post"CEREBRALE"ricco di"CONTENUTI"insomma...... si erge a difensore della libertà di opinione, come se fosse in grado di averne una....cercando di fare colpo sbandierando la sua presunta attività professionale....:ideatore di spot pubblicitari....!Insomma capisco che questo è un forum aperto a tutti....ma è possibile che tutti I COIONI SBARCHINO QUì SENZA FILTRO ALCUNO??????Adesso dovremo assistere a i teatrini del Sor maurizio....senza mandarlo a cagare perchè è un forum libero?Fate voi...a me il sor Maurizio sta già sulla punta derka....eNON è UN BUON INIZIO.....PER LUI....!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho una mente spongiforma imbevuta di pensieri al di là di qualunque immaginazione :rotfl:


Spongebob!! :carneval:

Ho letto circa sette pagine da quando lasciai il forum ieri, miii mi sono acculturato!! tacci vostri va!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto su questi lidi....sbarca il fenomeno di turno.....!Adesso è arrivato il SOR maurizio....che senza presentazione alcuna....inizia a postare con provocazioni ed insulti verso Tebe,non contento stò Sgarbi telematico...mi accusa di aver cancellato....il suo post"CEREBRALE"ricco di"CONTENUTI"insomma...... si erge a difensore della libertà di opinione, come se fosse in grado di averne una....cercando di fare colpo sbandierando la sua presunta attività professionale....:ideatore di spot pubblicitari....!Insomma capisco che questo è un forum aperto a tutti....ma è possibile che tutti I COIONI SBARCHINO QUì SENZA FILTRO ALCUNO??????Adesso dovremo assistere a i teatrini del Sor maurizio....senza mandarlo a cagare perchè è un forum libero?Fate voi...a me il sor Maurizio sta già sulla punta derka....eNON è UN BUON INIZIO.....PER LUI....!!!!


Allora precisiamo caro oscuro! vero che ogni tanto qualche cojone sbarca.... ma si trova in buona compagnia di altri due, non dico i nick. Trii nick is mej che tuh!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Quanto meno io come coione mi son meritato la medaglia con qualche post sensato...magari pochi.....ma questo è appena arrivato....già comincia......! Io son pure contento....con cheater purtroppo i rapporti son migliorati.....:rotfl:quindi ho trovato un nuovo sparring....!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto meno io come coione mi son meritato la medaglia con qualche post sensato...magari pochi.....ma questo è appena arrivato....già comincia......! Io son pure contento....con cheater purtroppo i rapporti son migliorati.....:rotfl:quindi ho trovato un nuovo sparring....!!:up:


auahhahaha ora mi spieghi come mai hai capito che i due cojjoni eravamo io e te!


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Claudio*

A cla.....ma non si vede proprio che so uno parecchio sveglio e veloce?Adesso se io e te siamo i due coioni posso affermare....che Maurizio è un cazzone?vabbè un cazzetto....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 5700 visualizzazioni in meno di un giorno per un 3D è un record, ci si potrebbe discutere una lezione di un piano di marketing:
> -Analisi e raccolta informazioni
> -Obbiettivi – Strategie - Strumenti
> -Verifica e Risultati
> ...


COme osi rivolgerti così al sommo admin? Eh?
Maurizio sei sulla via del supplizio
e ti aspetta l'ospizio!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto su questi lidi....sbarca il fenomeno di turno.....!Adesso è arrivato il SOR maurizio....che senza presentazione alcuna....inizia a postare con provocazioni ed insulti verso Tebe,non contento stò Sgarbi telematico...mi accusa di aver cancellato....il suo post"CEREBRALE"ricco di"CONTENUTI"insomma...... si erge a difensore della libertà di opinione, come se fosse in grado di averne una....cercando di fare colpo sbandierando la sua presunta attività professionale....:ideatore di spot pubblicitari....!Insomma capisco che questo è un forum aperto a tutti....ma è possibile che tutti I COIONI SBARCHINO QUì SENZA FILTRO ALCUNO??????Adesso dovremo assistere a i teatrini del Sor maurizio....senza mandarlo a cagare perchè è un forum libero?Fate voi...a me il sor Maurizio sta già sulla punta derka....eNON è UN BUON INIZIO.....PER LUI....!!!!


Un buon Maurizio
si vede dal suo Inizio!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

ma dov'è ora Sgnaurizio?
entra ed esce da questo ospizio,
l'incertezza è ormai un supplizio,
noi attendiamo il suo giudizio
l'amor di lui non è mai sazio.
Deh, ti prego lascia l'ozio
che lo sai, è zio del vizio.
Non combattiamo un'altra Azio
per ogni ospite c'è spazio.


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*OScuro*

OSCURO AL BUON MAURIUZIO,DI ROMPERE IL CAZZO TOGLIE IL VIZIO!!!


----------



## exStermy (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dov'è ora Sgnaurizio?
> entra ed esce da questo ospizio,
> l'incertezza è ormai un supplizio,
> noi attendiamo il suo giudizio
> ...


Ce lo metti anche prepuzio?

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 5700 visualizzazioni in meno di un giorno per un 3D è un record, ci si potrebbe discutere una lezione di un piano di marketing:
> -Analisi e raccolta informazioni
> -Obbiettivi – Strategie - Strumenti
> -Verifica e Risultati
> ...


Di solito ad un tavolo di Poker, se dopo la prima mezz'ora ancora non hai capito chi è il pollo, molto probabilmente il pollo sei tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ce lo metti anche prepuzio?
> 
> ahahahah


vediamo... magari nella prossima :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vediamo... magari nella prossima :rotfl:


segnatelo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Di solito ad un tavolo di Poker, se dopo la prima mezz'ora ancora non hai capito chi è il pollo, molto probabilmente il pollo sei tu


:risata:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Di solito ad un tavolo di Poker, se dopo la prima mezz'ora ancora non hai capito chi è il pollo, molto probabilmente il pollo sei tu


Come dire al pescatore che non sono i pesci che abboccano ma lui, ma non vorrei andare fuori discorso dal forum, allora facciamo un esempio più consono, diciamo che è come dire a una persona che è stata tradita che in realtà il traditore è lui.

P.S. Ti avevo consigliato ieri, ma non ce la fai proprio a smettere?

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Maurizio,
> 
> ma record di che cosa?
> 
> ...


Volevo far capire che  cancellare un 3D per non farlo leggere, è stato un errore alla fine lo ha solo messo più in evidenza.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto su questi lidi....sbarca il fenomeno di turno.....!Adesso è arrivato il SOR maurizio....che senza presentazione alcuna....inizia a postare con provocazioni ed insulti verso Tebe,non contento stò Sgarbi telematico...mi accusa di aver cancellato....il suo post"CEREBRALE"ricco di"CONTENUTI"insomma...... si erge a difensore della libertà di opinione, come se fosse in grado di averne una....cercando di fare colpo sbandierando la sua presunta attività professionale....:ideatore di spot pubblicitari....!Insomma capisco che questo è un forum aperto a tutti....ma è possibile che tutti I COIONI SBARCHINO QUì SENZA FILTRO ALCUNO??????Adesso dovremo assistere a i teatrini del Sor maurizio....senza mandarlo a cagare perchè è un forum libero?Fate voi...a me il sor Maurizio sta già sulla punta derka....eNON è UN BUON INIZIO.....PER LUI....!!!!



Se riuscissi a mettere meno parolacce o insulti in una frase, forse si riuscirebbe a capire quello che dici, sai tra l 'erbaccia si possono trovare anche delle splendide rose, ma se stanno nascoste nessuno le cerca.



Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Maurizio*

Va bene...senti un pò e tu che cazzo hai da dire oltre a romperci inopinatamente i coioni?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene...senti un pò e tu che cazzo hai da dire oltre a romperci inopinatamente i coioni?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a parte accusare mezzo forum credo nulla....


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si, e tu oltre a romperci inopinatamente i coioni cosa hai da dire?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va bene...senti un pò e tu che cazzo hai da dire oltre a romperci inopinatamente i coioni?


Scusami, non ci riuscirei a spiegarmi con te, non riesco ad usare la tua terminologia turpiloquia, potrei fare allusioni ma sarei di sicuro frainteso.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Mi*

Signor conte maurizio la prego di scusare i miei scritti truci e triviali,nel mondo c'è posto anche per noi,persone semplici e poco rispettose,ma se lei insisterà con questo sfascio di cazzo continuo sarò costretto a prendere queste sue chiappe flaccide a calci con solerzia e sollecitudine!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signor conte maurizio la prego di scusare i miei scritti truci e triviali,nel mondo c'è posto anche per noi,persone semplici e poco rispettose,ma se lei insisterà con questo sfascio di cazzo continuo sarò costretto a prendere queste sue chiappe flaccide a calci con solerzia e sollecitudine!


Ho capito, hai continuato a mangiare il quarto di bue che avevi squarciato ieri, dai, se diventi vegetariano ne riparliamo ok



Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Sent*

Senti se questo è il tuo umorismo....mi sa che fare spot pubblicitari non ti è troppo congeniale....magari hai altri talenti.....!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Caro Maurizio, 
è passato il solstizio,
è giunto il tempo dell'ozio,
ma tu imponi il dazio
diventi uno strazio. 
Come all'occhio un calazio
così tu stai al prepuzio.
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Perchè non fai spot pubblicitari anche tu?Ad inventiva sei messa bene...insomma ci riesce maurizio....ci siam capiti....!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Cooomunque dopo attente analisi, dopo aver valutato le ragioni delle parti in causa, dichiara che il forum è libero e si possono sparare cazzate ad minchiam!
Così è deciso l'udienza è tolta!:aereo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cooomunque dopo attente analisi, dopo aver valutato le ragioni delle parti in causa, dichiara che il forum è libero e si possono sparare cazzate ad minchiam!
> Così è deciso l'udienza è tolta!:aereo:
> 
> View attachment 4849


ma non lo facevamo già?


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo facevamo già?


Si ma ora è stato chiaro ufficialmente!


----------



## exStermy (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro Maurizio,
> è passato il solstizio,
> è giunto il tempo dell'ozio,
> ma tu imponi il dazio
> ...


visti gli entusiasmi, me pare che nun ha solo lacerato er prepuzio ma ha proprio rotto er cazzo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti se questo è il tuo umorismo....mi sa che fare spot pubblicitari non ti è troppo congeniale....magari hai altri talenti.....!!!


10 a 1 è stato l'ideatore di questi due. Gli spot più insulsi dal dopoguerra a oggi. Pure in Burkina / Faso ce prendono per il culo per questi. 

[video=youtube;pkDY762xLC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkDY762xLC8[/video]

[video=youtube;erJESPjmANk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erJESPjmANk[/video]


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cooomunque dopo attente analisi, dopo aver valutato le ragioni delle parti in causa, dichiara che il forum è libero e si possono sparare cazzate ad minchiam!
> Così è deciso l'udienza è tolta!:aereo:
> 
> View attachment 4849



:sman:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Tuburao*

:rotfl:Si ma maurizio mi ha veramente rattrappito e scarnificato il frenulo con annesso sottoglande!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sman:


:rotfl:

Tuba, perché questo no?


[video=youtube;aQBXuYq0cIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQBXuYq0cIc[/video]


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Tuba, perché questo no?
> 
> ...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Eli dai, quello del ciccione non è proprio bruttissimo


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eli dai, quello del ciccione non è proprio bruttissimo


No, però è divertente! :rotfl:
Non si stava parlando di spot divertenti?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, però è divertente! :rotfl:
> *Non si stava parlando di spot divertenti?*


Tu e l'amica tua me togliete anni di vita. Non ce la posso fare con voi due


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu e l'amica tua me togliete anni di vita. Non ce la posso fare con voi due



Simy, che abbiamo fatto ora?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu e l'amica tua me togliete anni di vita. Non ce la posso fare con voi due


Sorry?????????? 



Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 4851
> Simy, che abbiamo fatto ora?


questo lo ignoro....ma...sarà il caldo che te devo dì....


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sorry??????????
> 
> 
> 
> questo lo ignoro....ma...sarà il caldo che te devo dì....


Qui ogni scusa è buona per dire che è colpa nostra!


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qui ogni scusa è buona per dire che è colpa nostra!


già, se la prende sempre con noi.... :no:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Vabbè Simy ce l'ho messa perchè voi siete come i carabinieri, bisogna cazziavve a coppia, anche quando una delle due non ci azzecca niente  

Ely, non si parlava di spot divertenti (TE PARE CHE SE VOLEVO METTERE UNO SPOT DIVERTENTE METTEVO CAVALLO GOLOSO E DELFINO CURIOSO ?)  Si parlava di SPOT INSULSI per perculare Maurizio


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè Simy ce l'ho messa perchè voi siete come i carabinieri, bisogna cazziavve a coppia, anche quando una delle due non ci azzecca niente
> 
> Ely, non si parlava di spot divertenti (TE PARE CHE SE VOLEVO METTERE UNO SPOT DIVERTENTE METTEVO CAVALLO GOLOSO E DELFINO CURIOSO ?)  Si parlava di SPOT INSULSI per perculare Maurizio


vabbè senti però pure quello di Ely non è che fosse in massimo è!! abbastanza INSULSO pure il suo!  


:bleble:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Ma dovè finito il sor MAURIZIO CHE ò PRENDE IN CULO CON GRANDE SFIZIO?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dovè finito il sor MAURIZIO CHE ò PRENDE IN CULO CON GRANDE SFIZIO?:rotfl:


Magari sta lavorando al prossimo spot :rotfl:


----------



## geko (28 Giugno 2012)

Però se Maurizio è l'ideatore di questo spot qui, diventa di diritto il mio mito numero 1:


[video=youtube;dZgf4N6_7wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgf4N6_7wE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## exStermy (28 Giugno 2012)

ma poi s'e' scoperto kikazz'e'?

e soprattutto kekazzovòle?

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Magari sta lavorando al prossimo spot :rotfl:


Hmmm!

Cosa potrebbe inventare dopo Cavallo Goloso, e Delfino Curioso ???? Caimano Incazzoso ?


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Però se Maurizio è l'ideatore di questo spot qui, diventa di diritto il mio mito numero 1:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;dZgf4N6_7wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgf4N6_7wE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Però se Maurizio è l'ideatore di questo spot qui, diventa di diritto il mio mito numero 1:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmmm!
> 
> Cosa potrebbe inventare dopo Cavallo Goloso, e Delfino Curioso ???? *Caimano Incazzoso *?


Fatti pagare per queste idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e daje!


----------



## exStermy (28 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Però se Maurizio è l'ideatore di questo spot qui, diventa di diritto il mio mito numero 1:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;dZgf4N6_7wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgf4N6_7wE&feature=related[/video]


ma alura la Eva era proprio na' gran porca...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Io*

Io rivoglio ER SOR MAURIZIO CHE ò PIJA IN CULO SENZA SUPPLIZIO,TANTO ORMAI CIà PRESO ER VIZIO!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

*E Sgnaurizio?*

è finito in un precipizio?
è inciampato in un prepuzio?
è andato in un ospizio?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

e questo della sprite?

avrei potuto farlo io.....:mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B610ZaLG0O8


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2012)

*Sbricilolata*

No al SOR MAURIZIO GLI HANNO DEVASTATO L'ORIFIZIO....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè Simy ce l'ho messa perchè voi siete come i carabinieri, bisogna cazziavve a coppia, anche quando una delle due non ci azzecca niente
> 
> Ely, non si parlava di spot divertenti (TE PARE CHE SE VOLEVO METTERE UNO SPOT DIVERTENTE METTEVO CAVALLO GOLOSO E DELFINO CURIOSO ?)  Si parlava di SPOT INSULSI per perculare Maurizio


:rotfl::rotfl:
E vabèèèè....


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e questo della sprite?
> 
> avrei potuto farlo io.....:mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B610ZaLG0O8


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e questo della sprite?
> 
> avrei potuto farlo io.....:mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B610ZaLG0O8



Ti ripeto che se vuoi una particina per il prossimo della kukident te la rimedio, dai ti faccio anche sputare ok



Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: a parte accusare mezzo forum credo nulla....


Quello di accusare è un metodo che si usa alle primarie con i bambini, per far venire fuori il colpevole, devo dire che ha funzionato, infatti dopo un pò si è rilevata nausica.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è finito in un precipizio?
> è inciampato in un prepuzio?
> è andato in un ospizio?



oggi sei...ancora inquietante.

Bad girl mi sembra bella attiva.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oggi sei...ancora inquietante.
> 
> Bad girl mi sembra bella attiva.....


Infatti. A casa stanno approntando la gabbia. Sforzo inutile, come il guinzaglio.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e questo della sprite?
> 
> avrei potuto farlo io.....:mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B610ZaLG0O8


terribile:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

i sali




e duecentocinquanta euro:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

E questa?

Giuro che non l'ho capita subito....ma poi....

Pubblicità birra guinnes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ITR2T0DV8w


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E questa?
> 
> Giuro che non l'ho capita subito....ma poi....
> 
> ...


Anticipato in tackle scivolato sulla linea di fondo. Lo  stavo per mettere io questo della Guinnes. 

Allora rilancio con:

[video=youtube;23e3yPa6pzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23e3yPa6pzU[/video]


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

pubblicità ikea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-_503Jf0L8&feature=related


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anticipato in tackle scivolato sulla linea di fondo. Lo  stavo per mettere io questo della Guinnes.
> 
> Allora rilancio con:
> 
> [video=youtube;23e3yPa6pzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23e3yPa6pzU[/video]



E' bellissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

ragazzi apriamo un 3d con tutte le pubblicità di questo tipo???


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

che cazzo chiedo.
Lo faccio


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che cazzo chiedo.
> 
> Lo faccio


che modi:unhappy:completamente priva di classe:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che modi:unhappy:completamente priva di classe:mrgreen:


hai ragione.
periodo super sboccato.
Passerà presto.
Giurin giuretto


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello di accusare è un metodo che si usa alle primarie con i bambini, per far venire fuori il colpevole, devo dire che ha funzionato, infatti dopo un pò si è rilevata nausica.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ora che hai scoperto il colpevole dormi sereno?


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anticipato in tackle scivolato sulla linea di fondo. Lo  stavo per mettere io questo della Guinnes.
> 
> Allora rilancio con:
> 
> [video=youtube;23e3yPa6pzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23e3yPa6pzU[/video]


e se entra all'ombrello senza rompersi...non hanno scuse gli uomini.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello di accusare è un metodo che si usa alle primarie con i bambini, per far venire fuori il colpevole, devo dire che ha funzionato, infatti dopo un pò *si è rilevata nausica*.
> 
> 
> Maurizio





Mi hanno rilevato e non lo sapevo?!??!?!?
Chi detiene le quote ora? Conservo almeno un 10% o giù di lì?!?!??!


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anticipato in tackle scivolato sulla linea di fondo. Lo  stavo per mettere io questo della Guinnes.
> 
> Allora rilancio con:
> 
> [video=youtube;23e3yPa6pzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23e3yPa6pzU[/video]




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!

SPLENDIDA!!!!!   :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi hanno rilevato e non lo sapevo?!??!?!?
> Chi detiene le quote ora? Conservo almeno un 10% o giù di lì?!?!??!


Attaccarti ad una inversione di lettere in battitura pur commovente, non ti aiuterà a salvarti, ma solo affondare di più.
Che magra figura che hai fatto ieri.... 


Le donne sono un sesso affascinante e caparbio. 
Ogni donna è una ribelle, di solito insorge violentemente contro se stessa.     (Oscar Wilde)



Maurizio


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Attaccarti ad una inversione di lettere in battitura pur commovente, non ti aiuterà a salvarti, ma solo affondare di più.
> Che magra figura che hai fatto ieri....
> 
> 
> ...



Maurizio, non ho nulla contro di te.
Ripeto, se scrivi cose che ritengo interessanti, rispondo con piacere e non mi faccio problemi ad imparare dalle persone.

Adoro Oscar Wilde 
Le fiabe soprattutto.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Maurizio, non ho nulla contro di te.
> Ripeto, se scrivi cose che ritengo interessanti, rispondo con piacere e non mi faccio problemi ad imparare dalle persone.
> 
> Adoro Oscar Wilde
> Le fiabe soprattutto.


Non penso che riuscierei a scrivere qualcosa che possa piacerti altrimenti le avresti già lette, in più, non sono un tipo accomodante
e tantomeno compiacente.

Ho una mia idea del giusto e sbagliato, disgusto per le volgarità e  violenze. 


Maurizio


----------

